# الأساس الحي للحياة المسيحة - موضوع تعليمي عن أساس الحياة المسيحية على ضوء معرفة الله ومعرفة النفس



## aymonded (11 يونيو 2020)

*اطرحوا كل نجاسة وكثرة شرّ، *
* فاقبلوا بوداعة الكلمة المغروسة*
*القادرة أن تُخلِّص نفوسكم (يعقوب 1: 21)*
*========================*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]جوهر الحياة المسيحية وأساساها الحي*​
*[FONT=&quot]على ضوء معرفة الله ومعرفة النفس*​


*[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*​
*[FONT=&quot]
*​
*ق*[FONT=&quot]*د سبق وتم وضع الموضوع من فترة طويلة*
*وفي هذا الموضوع سيتم تجميعه (مع التعديل) كموضوع واحد كامل** على فقرات كاملة*
*وذلك لسهولة قراءته ووضعه كمرجع في المنتدى في موسوعة تضم دراسات متعددة*
*سيتم غلق الموضوع ليكون مرجع دون تداخل التعليقات*
*[FONT=&quot]وللتعليق على الموضوع أو طرح أي سؤال فيه
أضغط هنـــــــــــــــا*
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]*============================*​لنك الصفحة المخصصة لطرح الأسئلة على الفيسبوك
https://www.facebook.com/Enytion *============================*​*===== الفهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرس =====
*
*سرّ ملكوت الله – قراءة في الإنجيل *
*(1)        **مدخل الموضوع *
*(2)        **تمهيد: دعوة الإنسان العُليا *
*(3)        **مقدمة: معرفة الكتب وقوة الله **+ **الله والنفس الإنسانية *
*+ **معرفة الكتب وقوة الله *
*(1)        **معرفة الكتب *
*(2)        **المعرفة الشخصية لله بقوة الله *​*(4) الموضـــــــــــــــوع *
*1 – سر الله وسر الإنسان **+ **الإنسان موضوع سرور الله وسرّ المرض الإنساني *
*+ **السر المستتر العميق في الإنسان *
*+ **ما المطلوب ليدخل الإنسان في سر معرفة الله *
*+ **كيف يُمكننا أن نرى الله *​*2 – ماذا نفعل لندخل في سرّ معرفة الله **+ **قيمة أنفسنا *
*+ **عُد إلى نفسك مما هو خارج عنها *
*+ **سلم نفسك إلى خالقك *
*+ **كمل سيرك إلى خالقك *​*3 – كلمة في الختام *
  ====================
[FONT=&quot]*للتحميل بصيغـــــــة PDF أضغط هنـــــــــــــــا*​​​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (11 يونيو 2020)

إنجيل مرقس 4: 3 – 20

*سرّ ملكوت الله*
*
*


----------



## aymonded (11 يونيو 2020)

*جوهر الحياة المسيحية على ضوء معرفة الله ومعرفة النفس*​ *1 – مدخل للموضوع*​================​
في واقع خبرة الحياة المسيحية نجد أنها لا تعتمد على الشكل الخارجي للإنسان، بمجرد تنفيذه للطقوس، وحفظة البنود المعلنة للعقيدة سواء من خلال القوانين الكنسية، أو المعرفة المسيحية كمعلومات فكرية أو عن طريق الحوار الجدلي وإقناع الآخرين؛ فحياة المسيحي الحقيقية تبدأ من الداخل، تكون في الأعماق، أي أنها تنغرس سراً في كيانه الشخصي كبذرة، ثم تنمو وتزدهر كشجرة عظيمة قائمة عند مجاري المياه، وتأتي بثمرها في حينه وورقها لا ينتثر وكل ما يصنعه ينجح لأنه وفق مشيئة الله الظاهرة في قلبه، فالحياة المسيحية الحقيقية باختصار شديد وأكثر تحديد، هي الحياة في الله، وبالتالي تجلي وظهور حياة الله في الإنسان طبيعياً، لأن الله هو الذي يغرس نفسه في الإنسان ويشع حياته فيه ومن خلاله للآخرين، وذلك بهدوء دون ضجة.
==============
   أي أن المسيحي الحقيقي هو ذلك الشخص الذي يستمد قوة حياته من الله، بمعنى أني لو قلت إني مسيحي حقيقي، يعني أن الله في داخلي ومحور تفكيري وحياتي أكثر من أي شيء آخر، وسعيي كله أن ألتقية وأفتش عنه في مكانه الطبيعي أي في الداخل (داخلي أنا) وليس في الخارج بعيداً عني، وذلك بسبب أن الكلمة صار جسداً وحلَّ فينا (غرس نفسه فينا باتحاد غير قابل للافتراق)، وقد صرنا هياكل الله وروح الله يسكن فينا، وطبعاً في داخلنا طبيعياً – حسب الخلق الأول – صورة الله المطبوعة ، تلك الصورة التي أعاد شكلها الأصيل تجسد الكلمة واستعلانه في ملء الزمان حسب التدبير.

==============
    فالإنسان بطبيعة خلقه الأصيل هو صورة الله الغير منظور، إذ أن له كيان روحي مستمد من الذي جبله على غير فساد، وهذا هو سرّ حنينه واشتياقه الدائم – الذي لا يتوقف – إلى الله خالقه، ولكي نعتاد أن نعيش في هذا المجد العظيم ونعود لأصل الصورة فينا، لا بُدَّ من أن ننزل إلى داخلنا ونغوص في أعماقنا، أي نقطع مسيرة الدخول لأعماق قلوبنا من الداخل، لنلتقي مع الله المطبوعة ملامحه الخاصة سراً في أعماق نفوسنا، بصورة مجيده، هذه الصورة التي وضعنا عليها تراباً ازداد على مر الأيام، فأخفيناها، حتى أننا صرنا في حالة قلق دائم واضطراب عظيم في هذا الزمان الرديء، نحمل الأوجاع الكثيرة لأننا لم ندخل بعد لهذا العمق، ولم نعرف أنفسنا في جمال صورتها الحقيقية الأصيلة المخلوقة عليها، والمطبوعة فيها بسرّ الخلق الفائق والتي تُسمى (الجوهر العقلي).

==============
    فسبب تعب النفس الحقيقي وعدم راحتها وعرقلتها وعدم امتدادها نحو الأبدية وشللها الروحي، يتلخص في أنها أخفت سرها وبالتالي ضاع معه حل مشكلتها، مما تسبب لها في أحزان وضيقات نفسية ومشقات كثيرة لا تنتهي، والتي تشعر أن ليس لها سبب محدد واضح أمام عينيها، لأن مهما ما بلغ الإنسان من مراكز مرموقة مُميزة، أو معرفة عقلانية واسعة عميقة، فأنه يظل دائماً يشعر بنقص يزيد كلما ابتعد عن حقيقة جوهره الأصيل.

==============
    وطبعاً الرجوع والعودة للنفس ليس بالشيء العادي ولا الهين علينا، بل هو صعب للغاية بالرغم من بساطته الشديدة، لأننا في الواقع أصبحنا غرباء عن أنفسنا، نجهل حقيقتها المخفية في باطنها.
   فمن السهل التعرف على العالم الخارجي المحيط بنا، ومن السهل أيضاً التعرف على الحياة المسيحية ومظهرها الخارجي، من جهة الفكر والبحث في الكتب والمراجع والتوسع في المعرفة كما نشاء، لأن كل هذا مُتاح لنا، لأنه يأتينا عن طريق الحواس الخارجية والعقل، وكل شخص يستطيع أن يستوعب الأمور حسب قدراته العقلية ومدى انفتاحه الفكري، أما التعرف على النفس من جهة الداخل صعب للغاية، لأنه لا يأتي على مستوى العقل أو الفكر أو الذَكاء، أو القدرة على المعرفة والفهم، إنما على مستوى البصيرة والإدراك والحس الباطني، هذا الذي فقدناه فلم يعد في إمكاننا أن نعرف أنفسنا على حقيقتها.

==============
    فالحياة المسيحية الحقيقية هي باختصار وتركيز: الرجوع إلى النفس [من جهة اليقظة والانتباه ورد العقل، بمعنى الرُشد = *فرجع إلى نفسه* وقال (بحكمة قال) كم من أجير لأبي يفضل عنه الخبز وأنا أهلكجوعاً (لوقا 15: 17)] وذلك لهدف الدخول – بالنعمة الإلهية – في الله والحياة في محضره لأن هذا هو وضع الإنسان الطبيعي منذ الخلق الأول، فحضرة الله بملء نوره الفائق هو أعمق ما في الإنسان من عظمة ومجد، لأن الإنسان خُلِقَ أساساً في هذه الحضرة الإلهية، وهي جوهر وأصل حياته ومحورها، بل وفي الأساس نبع حريته وكمال سعادته وسلامه وراحته الخاصة الدائمة التي لا تُنزع، وهي مصيره الأبدي الذي لا يقدر أن يحيا بدونه على الإطلاق.

==============
    إذاً فالمنهج الأصيل للمسيحي الحقيقي هي حياته الداخلية، واستمرار وجوده في الحضور الإلهي، وذلك على مستوى اللمس من جهة كلمة الحياة: الذي كان من البدء، الذي سمعناه، الذي رأيناه بعيوننا، الذي شاهدناه، ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة [قالت في نفسها (المرأة نازفة الدم) انمسست ثوبه فقط شفيت] (1يوحنا 1: 1؛ متى 9: 21)

==============​  *والسؤال المطروح *وأن كان الحال هكذا فلماذا لا يتمتع المسيحي بهذه الحياة المجيدة!​    وهذا السؤال يجعلنا نُلقي الضوء على المعوق الرئيسي الذي يفصل الإنسان عن هذا الاستعلان الفائق والحياة المجيدة في الحضرة الإلهية، أي في الجو الإلهي، بل ويشوه طبعه الأصيل ويشوش فكره ويجعل النور الإلهي منطفئ فيه، وهذا العائق يُسمى بـ: *الأهواء* *πάθημα* [ميول النفس الداخلية من جهة (العاطفة – الانفعال – الإحساس – الشغف – والولع – وكل رغبة حبيسة)، والقصد (الميول المنحرفة الضاغطة على نفسية الإنسان)، وهي المحرك الأساسي للشهوات وهي التي تُسيطر على الإرادة]، التي هي أصل الخطايا وسبب تحركها فينا، لأنها سبب رئيسي وجوهري للانفصال عن الله وتشويه الطبع الإنساني الأصيل، وأن لم يتحرر – كل واحد فينا – من هذه الأهواء، حرية واقعية فعليه مؤثرة ومُغيره للداخل، لن يستطيع أن يكتشف في داخله اللؤلؤة الكثيرة الثمن، فيبيع كل شيء لاقتنائها، حتى نفسه يحسبها رخيصة عنده من أجل اقتناء هذا الكنز العظيم الذي للتقوى الحقيقية.

==============
    لأن الأهواء، مثل استمرار تراكم التراب فوق مدينة ملك عظيم، حتى اختفت كل معالمها الجميلة وطمس شكلها المُميز ودفنت الكنوز المتواجدة فيها والمنتشرة في كل مكان، لأن الإهمال كفيل أن يخفي أعظم وأثمن الكنوز، ويشوه أجمل مناظر طبيعية ممكن يتخيلها إنسان، فوجود الأهواء وفعلها المُدمر للنفس، يجعل الإنسان خرباً فقيراً مُعدماً، مشوهاً داخلياً ولا راحة لهُ ولا سلام، لا منظر له ولا جمال، لا يُدرك مدى غناه العظيم، ولا يدري بالكنز الثمين الغالي المدفون داخله.

==============
    لذلك علينا على ضوء هذا الموضوع أن نكتشف أنفسنا، ونزيح تلك الأهواء عنا، بمعونة النعمة الإلهية المُخلِّصة وحدها، لأن النعمة مثل الماء الذي يُسكب في غرفة مملوءة بالتراب الكثيف، الذي غطى كل ملامحها وجعلها لا تصلح للسكن، فتسهُل إزاحته، ويظهر كل ما كان يخفيه من معالم الجمال المُستتر فيها، وتعود الغرفة نظيفة مُرتبة تصلح للمعيشة مرة أُخرى.

==============
    وهكذا كل واحد فينا أيضاً، لأن عمل النعمة الإلهية (إن أطعنا وصية الله وانغرست الكلمة فينا) هي أن تصلب الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات، وتنزح كل ما لا يتفق ولا يليق بسكنى الله القدوس، فتُعيد تشكيل النفس من جديد على صورة اللوغوس نفسه، أي تجملها بهيئة جديدة وتمسحها بمسحة المسيح الخاصة، مسحة ملوكية كهنوتية، إذ تكسيها نور بهاء المجد الإلهي، حتى تصير صالحه ومُهيأة للسُكنى الإلهية، لتكون مقرّ وهيكل مفرز مُخصص لله الثالوث القدوس. 

==============​  *وأما أنتم فجنس مختار وكهنوت ملوكي، *​    أُمة مقدسة، شعب اقتناء، لكي تُخبروا بفضائل الذيدعاكم من الظلمة إلى نوره العجيب، الذين قبلاً لم تكونوا شعباً وأما الآن فأنتم شعب الله، الذين كنتم غير مرحومين وأما الآن فمرحومون؛ ومن يسوع المسيح الشاهد الأمين البكر من الأموات ورئيس ملوك الأرض، الذي أحبنا وقدغسلنا من خطايانا بدمه، وجعلنا ملوكاً وكهنة لله أبيه (1بطرس 2: 9، 10؛ رؤيا 1: 5، 6)

==============
    أيها القارئ العزيز ملكوت الله هو الغرس الإلهي الصالح وحده، أي زرعه الملوكي الخاص، وهو الذي يغرس كلمته فينا، وكلمته الخارجة منه هي روح وحياة، وهي تعمل بحسب طبيعتها كقوة خارقه تخترق أعماق النفس من الداخل، تُنقي وتغسل وتُزيل كل ما تلطخت به النفس من خطايا وآثام وتُغير هيئتها الفاسدة بهيئة الخليقة الجديدة في المسيح يسوع، وبالتالي – أن تم حفظ الكلمة بقبولها من القلب – تتحقق السكنى فينا كما قصدها الرب يسوع: أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: إِنْ أَحَبَّنِي أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظْ كلاَمِي، وَيُحِبُّهُ أَبِي، وَإِلَيْهِ نَأْتِي، وَعِنْدَهُ نَصْنَعُ مَنْزِلاً. (يوحنا 14: 23)

==============
    وهذا يتم فينا حسب النبوة التي قيلت عن العهد الجديد: هذا هو العهد الذي أقطعه مع بيت إسرائيل بعد تلك الأيام يقول الرب: أجعل شريعتي في داخلهم وأكتبها على قلوبهم وأكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لي شعباً (إرميا 31: 33، أنظر عبرانيين 8: 10)​


----------



## aymonded (11 يونيو 2020)

* 2 – تمهيـــــــــــــــــــــد*​ *دعوة الإنسان العليا – الدعوة الملوكية الشريفة*​================​
يلزمنا أولاً أن نعي ونُدرك أن الدعوة الإلهية تأتي عادةً عن طريق الكنيسة أعضاء المسيح الذين يحيون بالأمانة، أمانة الإيمان العامل بالمحبة، لأن الكنيسة (التي تحيا بالإيمان الظاهر في المحبة من جهة التطبيق وتحيا وفق مشيئته المعلنة في التدبير الخلاصي الظاهر في الإنجيل) *تعرف* الحق المُشخص الذي هو شخص المسيح، لأنه رأسها وهي جسده على نحوٍ خاص، فهو *مُستعلن* فيها، *يتجلى* فيها، *ويحضر حضوراً سرياً فائقاً في وسطها، حضور دائم مستمر، يعمل فيه على تطهيرها وتنقيتها، ويُشكلها على صورته بروحه، ويكسيها بره الخاص، ويشع فيها نوره الأبدي، ويجملها بالفضائل الإلهية بشكل خاص مُميز، وكل هذا يزداد كل يوم على طول الأيام والأزمنة، *لذلك فأن كل من دخل إليها من بابها الرسمي الذي هو [التوبة والإيمان بيسوع المسيح، واعتمد وبدأ يحيا بالخليقة الجديدة]، فقد صار عضواً حياً من لحمه وعظامه، يحيا طبيعياً في سرّ التقوى وشركة القديسين في النور، بوحدة الحق في المحبة، وذلك بكونه صار من رعية الله القديسين، من أهل بيته الخاص.

==============
   والكنيسة الحقيقية *كل عملها وشغلها الشاغل* الأوحد هو *إظهار وتمجيد واستعلان شخص ربنا يسوع فيها، وتقدمه للمؤمنين وغير المؤمنين (دون فرض ولا إجبار)، فهي تقدمه للعالم كله (بلا استثناء) بصفته مسيح العالم، المُخلّص والفادي الوحيد، مُحيي النفس وشافيها من أوجاعها الداخلية، لذلك تستمر تدعو الجميع – بمحبة الله بدعوة التوبة (اقترب منكم ملكوت الله، فتوبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل) – لكي يتبعوا المسيح في التجديد، وتقدِّمه للمؤمنين إلهاً حياً مُحيياً مجدداً طبيعتهم فيه من خلال سرّ الكلمة وشركة الإفخارستيا، المن السماوي النازل من عند أبي الأنوار لأنه حياة أعضاء جسده الحي وقوة ثباتهم فيه.*

==============
   والكتاب المقدس في الكنيسة *هو سيف الروح، إذ أنه على نحو سري هو استعلان صوت المسيح الحسي المُحيي*، الذي نادى لعازر هلم خارجاً، فسرت فيه قوة حياة أقامته من قبر الموت، *وهو هو نفس ذات الصوت عينه التي تنطق وتُنادي به الكنيسة أعضائها بفم شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح القائم من الموت، لأن الكنيسة الحقيقية لها نطق المسيح الخاص، أو تنطق بفمه بالروح*، فقراءة الكلمة في الكنيسة وسماعها هو *سرّ قوة الحياة* لكل من يسمع هذا الصوت *بإيمان دون أن يرتاب فيه*، لأن سماع صوت الابن يؤدي للحياة والخلود: الحق، الحق، أقول لكم: "أنه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن، حين *يسمع* الأموات *صوت ابن الله*، والسامعون *يحيون*". (يوحنا 5: 25)

==============
   وعلى هذا الأساس نتقدَّم دائماً – في الكنيسة – إلى سماع الكلمة *من فم الله المُحيي، الذي* نطق بها ويستمر ينطق بها بروحه في كل زمان ومكان من خلال خُدامه الأمناء الممسوحين بالمسحة الإلهية والمدعوين من الله للخدمة في كنيسته حاملين رسالة الروح الواحد. 

==============
   وبالطبع أيضاً نفس النداء، نفس الصوت، نفس النطق، هو عينه ما زال في زماننا هذا الآن وسيستمر لنهاية الدهور، فالكتاب المقدس لو بلغنا سره الإلهي وأصغينا لهذا الصوت المُحيي الذي فيه، سنكتشف طبيعة لغته، إذ أن لغته لغة حوار بين طرفين، الله والإنسان، ومن صميم هذا الحوار – حوار المحبة – نجد اللذة المتبادلة والحب المتدفق الحاصر للإنسان (*محبة المسيح تحصرنا*)، ومن صميم هذا الحب الفائق نجد الدعوة الإلهية العُليا وضحت لكل إنسان يقترب من هذا المجد الفائق: وهي دعوة – مؤكدة ومثبتة – من الله للإنسان للتمتع بالشركة مع العريس السماوي، لأنها دعوة وحدة واتحاد والتصاق كنتيجة التجسد الإلهي، لأن الرب أتى كالتدبير ليجمع المتفرقين إلى واحد فيه. 

==============
   + وجعل يسوع يكلمهم أيضاً بأمثال قائلا:
   يشبه *ملكوت السماوات* إنسانا ملكاً *صنع عُرساً* لابنه. وأرسل عبيده ليدعوا المدعوين إلى العرس فلم يريدوا أن يأتوا. فأرسل أيضا عبيداً آخرين قائلا قولوا للمدعوين هوذا غذائي أعددته، ثيراني ومُسمناتي قد ذبحت، وكل شيء مُعد، تعالوا إلى العُرس. ولكنهم *تهاونوا* *ومضوا* واحد إلى حقله وآخر إلى تجارته. والباقون امسكوا عبيده وشتموهم وقتلوهم.
   فلما سمع الملك غضب وأرسل جنوده وأهلك أولئك القاتلين وأحرق مدينتهم. ثم قال لعبيده أما العُرس فمستعد *وأما المدعوون فلم يكونوا مستحقين*. فاذهبوا إلى مفارق الطرق وكل من وجدتموه فادعوه إلى العُرس. فخرج أولئك العبيد إلى الطُرق وجمعوا كل الذين وجدوهم أشراراً وصالحين فامتلأ العُرس من المتكئين.
   فلما دخل الملك لينظر المتكئين رأى هناك إنساناً لم يكن لابساً لُباس العرس. فقال له يا صاحب كيف دخلت إلى هنا وليس عليك لُباس العُرس! فسكت. حينئذ قال الملك للخدام اربطوا رجليه ويديه وخذوه واطرحوه في الظلمة الخارجية، هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان. لأن *كثيرين يدعون وقليلين يُنتخبون. *(متى 22: 1 – 14)

==============
   فالدعوة غالية وكريمة جداً، إذ أن المائدة الملوكية قد أُعدت وتهيأت لاستقبال المدعوين، *وثوب العُرس صار جاهزاً للارتداء، إذ أنه هو شخص الكلمة المتجسد* بنفسه وذاته: لأن كلكم الذين اعتمدتم بالمسيح (أو في المسيح كترجمة دقيقة للنص) *قد لبستم المسيح. *(غلاطية 3: 27)
   فهذا هو ثوب البرّ الحقيقي المنسوج بعمل الله وحده، والمختوم بدم ربنا يسوع الذي سفك على عود الصليب، ثوب برّ مجاني تماماً، مُهدى من الملك نفسه للجميع دون تمييز، مُقدَّم مجاناً بلا ثمن ولا قيد أو شرط، وهو لا يُعطى إلا لمن يقبل الدعوة ويتوب ويعود للحضن الحلو ويتقبل النعمة المُخلِّصة، لذلك مكتوب: ولكن الآن في المسيح يسوع أنتم الذين *كنتم قبلاً بعيدين صرتم قريبين بدم المسيح*. لأنه *هو سلامنا الذي جعل الاثنين واحداً* ونقض حائط السياج المتوسط. أي *العداوة، مُبطلا بجسده ناموس الوصايا في فرائض* لكي يخلق الاثنين في نفسه *إنساناً واحداً جديداً صانعاً سلاماً*. و*يُصالح الاثنين في جسد واحد مع الله* بالصليب *قاتلا العداوة به (أي الصليب)*، فجاء و*بشركم بسلام أنتم البعيدين والقريبين*. *لان به لنا كُلينا قدوما في روح واحد إلى الآب**.** فلستم إذاً بعد غرباء ونزلاً، بل رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله**.* مبنيين على أساس الرسل والأنبياء ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية. *الذي فيه* كل البناء مركباً معاً *ينمو هيكلاً مُقدساً في الرب*. *الذي فيه أنتم أيضاً مبنيون معاً مسكناً لله في الروح*. (أفسس 2: 13 – 22)

============== *وما هي طبيعة الدعوة العظمى والثمينة؟*​   "تعالوا لأن كل شيء قد اُعد". *لأن الله الآب قد أعد في المسيح لجميع الناس تلك العطايا التي مُنحت للعالم بواسطته*، التي هي غفران الخطايا، *والتطهير من كل دنس*، *وشركة وعطية الروح القدس*، و*التبني* فيه، واستعلان ملكوت الله في الداخل: وأُعطيكم *قلباً جديداً* وأجعل روحاً جديدة في داخلكم وأنزع قلب الحجر من لحمكم وأُعطيكم قلب لحم، *وأجعل روحي في داخلكم*، وأجعلكم تسلكون في فرائضي وتحفظون أحكامي *وتعملون بها*؛ ولما سأله الفريسيون متى يأتي ملكوت الله أجابهم وقال: "لا يأتي ملكوت الله بمراقبة. ولا يقولون هوذا ههُنا أو هوذا هُناك، لأن ها ملكوت الله *داخلكم.* (حزقيال 36: 26 و27؛ لوقا 17: 20 و21)

==============
   + مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح، الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات، *في المسيح*، *كما اختارنا فيه* قبل تأسيس العالم، *لنكون قديسين* و*بلا لوم قدامه في المحبة،* إذ *سبق فعيننا للتبني بيسوع المسيح لنفسه حسب مسرة مشيئته، لمدح مجد نعمته التي أنعم بها علينا في المحبوب*، *الذي فيه لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا حسب غنى نعمته، *التي أجزلها لنا بكل حكمة وفطنة، إذ عرفنا بسرّ مشيئته حسب مسرته، *التي قصدها في نفسه *لتدبير ملء الأزمنة، ليجمع كل شيء في المسيح، ما في السماوات وما على الأرض في ذاك، *الذي فيه أيضاً نلنا نصيباً* مُعينين *سابقاً* حسب قصد الذي يعمل كل شيء حسب رأي مشيئته، لنكون لمدح مجده، نحن الذين قد سبق رجاؤنا في المسيح، *الذي فيه أيضا أنتم إذ سمعتم* كلمة الحق إنجيل خلاصكم، *الذي فيه أيضاً إذ آمنتم خُتمتم بروح الموعد القدوس، *الذي هو عربون ميراثنا لفداء المقتنى لمدح مجده. (أفسس 1: 3 – 14)

==============
   وحينما *نعي* هذه الدعوة المقدسة المهيبة والمفرحة جداً لكل نفس تطلب عريسها الحقيقي، لن نتعجب أو نندهش من الذين باعوا كل شيء – *بسهولة*، بتلقائية دون صراع – وارتضوا أن يخسروا كل ما للعالم حتى أنهم حسبوه مع القديس بولس خسارة ونفاية من أجل أن يربحوا اللؤلؤة الواحدة الوحيدة الغالية الكثيرة الثمن، بل – ونحن أنفسنا – سنبيع كل شيء ونتركه من قلوبنا *بلا أدنى تردد*، ونبغض الخطية *فتسقط من تلقاء ذاتها بسهولة ويُسر*، إذ قد *ربحنا الواحد الوحيد شخص ربنا يسوع وصار هو باذته الكنز الخفي الذي للنفس المستتر في داخلها، بل صار هو ثوبها النفيس الذي يستحيل أن تفرط فيه أبداً أو تطرحه عنها* *بعيداً*.​


----------



## aymonded (11 يونيو 2020)

*الديانة المسيحية ليست إذن شيئاً عادياً "هذا السرّ عظيم" **(أفسس 5: 32)**،*​*لذلك فاعرف قدرتك وسموك لكونك دُعيت إلى الكرامة الملوكية "جنس مختار كهنوت ملوكي وأمة مقدسة"**(1بطرس 2: 9)**، لأن سرّ المسيحية هو غريب بالنسبة لهذا العالم. والمجد المنظور الذي للإمبراطور أو الملك وكل غناه، إنما هو أرضي وفاني ومضمحل، وأما ذلك الملكوت وذلك الغنى السماوي فهو إلهي سماوي ومملوء مجداً وهو لا يفنى ولا يضمحل، لأن مثل هؤلاء المسيحيون يملكون مع الملك السماوي في الكنيسة السماوية "وهو البكر من الأموات" (كولوسي 1: 18)، وهم أيضاً أبكار.*
*عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير 27: 4 صفحة 249 *​​


----------



## aymonded (11 يونيو 2020)

*3 – مقدمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة*​ *معرفة الكتب وقوة الله*
*================*​  ** الله والنفس الإنسانية*
* 1 - الله*​    هو تحديداً مصدر الحياة بشكل عام للخليقة كلها، *وسرّ* حياتنا على نحو خاص، هو الأول والآخر، الألف والياء، المبدأ والغاية، ومعرفته = حياة أبدية:هذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك γινώσκω أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته (يوحنا 17: 3)

==============
    ويعرفوك هنا (بالمعنى الموجود في الإنجيل) = [أدرك – لاحظ – يعي – يفهم – ميز – يُدرك عن طريق الحواس العُليا أو الحواس وهي في حالة من السمو والرفعة – لمس]، وهذه المعاني تندرج تحت معنى البصيرة = [نظر وأبصر وفطن فتأثر وتفاعل] = استنارة بإشراق النور الحقيقي [لأَنَّ اللهَ الَّذِي قَالَ أَنْ يُشْرِقَ نُورٌ مِنْ ظُلْمَةٍ، هُوَ الَّذِي أَشْرَقَ فِي قُلُوبِنَا، لإِنَارَةِ مَعْرِفَةِ مَجْدِ اللهِ فِي وَجْهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ – 2كورنثوس 4: 6]
   والمعرفة هنا هي *جوهر الإيمان المسيحي الحي*، أي أنها قوة وعي إيماني تُقرِّبنا إلى الله الآب بواسطة المسيح يسوع، وتُحضرنا أمامه بكونه إله حي وحضوره مُحيي، وذلك بغرض أن تسري حياته الخاصة في داخلنا بروحه القدوس، وهذه الحياة هي تيار الحياة الأبدية نفسها.

==============
    والحياة الأبدية التي تسري فينا بمعرفة الله، ليست فكرية من جهة جمع المعلومات والأفكار، بل قوة تُحيينا وتبطل فينا تيار الشر والفساد وعمل الأهواء وفيها الإنسان ضميره يتطهر من الأعمال الميتة فيستطيع أن يخدم الله الحي بالمحبة.
   وطبيعة هذه الحياة غير متغيرة وأحوالها مستقرة دائماً، وكل من تسري فيه *تنتعش روحه وترتاح، إذ يشعر بقرب الله منه، إذ يجده ساكناً ومستقراً في قلبه*، وبذلك يحملها ذخيرة في نفسه يواجه بها كل لحظات حياته، وبخاصة المعاكس منها والمتعب والمؤلم جداً، فيعبرها بسلام عميق بثقة الإيمان الحي بالرغم من استمرار وجودها أحياناً.

==============
  *والحياة الأبدية – في عمقها اللاهوتي المتسع – هي عينها الحضرة الإلهية في ملء قوتها وبهاء مجدها*، وهي نفسها *تذوق الشركة مع المسيح*، إذ أنها عبارة عن تيار تدفق دائم مستمر لحياة الله في الإنسان، لذلك *صارت شركتنا مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح*، وصارت دعوة الرسل والتلاميذ ومن ثمَّ الكنيسة كلها على مرّ العصور، بل وفي جيلنا هذا هي عينها نفس الدعوة التي نطق بها الرسول: الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به، (والهدف) لكي يكون لكم أيضا *شركة* معنا، وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح (1يوحنا 1: 3)، وبدون هذا النداء بهذا الهدف، فأن كل دراسة وتأمل وخدمة تعتبر عبثية بلا قيمة تُذكر أو معنى، حتى لو كانت دفاع سليم عن العقيدة المسيحية أو حتى الإنجيل نفسه.

==============​    والسؤال المطروح اليوم: *هل يُمكن أن نعرف الله على هذا المستوى الفائق!!!*​    فبالرغم من أن لنا إيمان وثيق بهذا الكلام، بل وعلى يقين ووعي منه، وهو ليس غريب على مسامعنا أبداً، إنما للأسف الشديد عند الكثيرين مجرد معلومات محفوظة أو دراسات مكتوبة، أو مجرد فكر *نظري* ليس له أي تطبيق في واقع حياتهم اليومية المُعاشه، ولا يشعرون بأن الحياة الأبدية تسري فيهم فعلياً بكل قوتها وسلطانها الطارد للظلمة ومثبت البرّ، وبسبب ذلك لا يستطيعوا أن يتيقنوا أن لهم حياة أبدية، ولا يعرفون هل لهم الملكوت والحياة مع الله أم هم خارجه.

==============​  *2** - النفس الإنسانية *​    هي تلك الجوهرة الثمينة الخاصة بالله وحده، والتي في أول ظهور لها، كانت في حالة بريق أخاذ من النقاوة والطهارة والقداسة التي تعكس بهاء مجد الله الحي، إذ أنها صورته الخاصة التي تُعبِّر عنه أمام الخليقة كلها، بكونه ميزها بصورته وجعلها مثاله وأعطاها عقل راجح مستنير، لذلك رفعها لتكون تاج الخليقة ورأسها، ومعرفتها في جوهر حقيقتها هي معرفة صلاح الله واتساع محبته، إذ إنها *تعكس* صورته هوَّ بشكل متميز عن باقي الخليقة كلها، لأن الصورة تعبر عن الأصل وتشهد لهُ.

==============​  *فهل يمكننا أن نعرف أنفسنا على هذا المستوى المجيد فنلتقي من خلالها بالله؟*
  *وهنا يلزمنا أن نقف لنوضح نوع المعرفة أولاً:*​    فإن أردنا حقاً أن نعرف الله ونعرف أنفسنا في عمق جوهر حقيقتها، لا بد من أن نفرق بين معرفتين: *معرفة الكتب*، *وقوة الله*التي تجعلنا نصل للمعرفة الحقيقية بالله الحي: فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم أليس لهذا تضلون إذ *لا تعرفون الكتب ولا قوة الله*. (مرقس 12: 24)​


----------



## aymonded (12 يونيو 2020)

*3 – مقدمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة​** معرفة الكتب وقوة الله
================​* معرفة الكتب وقوة الله*
 *1** - معرفة الكتب:*​   فتشوا الكتب (المقدسة ἐραυνᾶτε τὰς γραφάς) لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية وهي التي *تشهد لي* (يوحنا 5: 39)، وفتشوا هنا أتت مختصة بالكتب المقدسة؛ وقد أتت في المعنى اليوناني لتدل على *الفحص الدقيق الشديد المثابر للأسفار*، لأنها تعني الصدق والجدية والمواظبة (diligent - diligent student - diligent effort - diligent work)، فالتفتيش هنا عبارة عن عمل دؤوب مثابر (أعمال حفر وتنقيب)، أو طالب مجتهد أو جهد مبذول، وكلها تُشير للعمل الجاد والشخصية الملتزمة، أي انها تُمثل مسألة حياة أو موت لذلك تستدعي الاهتمام البالغ الشديد، أو تختص بالمستقبل بالنسبة للطالب، لذلك يهتم جداً ويبذل كل مجهود مُخلص بكل طاقته لئلا يضيع منه مستقبله. 
   وبهذا العمل الدؤوب الصادق المثابر ستظهر طبيعة الأسفار إذ أنها تشهد للمسيح الكلمة: لأنه اخذ من الله الآب كرامة ومجداً إذ أقبل عليه صوت كهذا من المجد الأسنى: "هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي أنا سررت به. ونحن سمعنا هذا الصوت مُقبلاً من السماء إذ كنا معه في الجبل المقدس. وعندنا الكلمة النبوية وهي *أثبت* التي تفعلون حسناً أن *انتبهتم إليها كما إلى سراج منير في موضع مُظلم، إلى أن ينفجر النهار ويطلع كوكب الصبح في قلوبكم*. عالمين هذا أولاً إن كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص. لأنه لم تأتِ نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون *مسوقين من الروح القدس*؛ الخلاص الذي *فتش* و*بحث* عنه أنبياء الذين تنبأوا عن النعمة التي لأجلكم. *باحثين* أي وقت أو ما الوقت الذي كان يدل عليه روح المسيح الذي فيهم إذ سبق فشهد بالآلام التي للمسيح والأمجاد التي بعدها.  (2بطرس 1: 17 – 21؛ 1بطرس 1: 10 و11) 
==============
   وهنا لنا أن نقف وقفة للأهمية، لأنه توجد كلمة مهمة للغاية قد نغفل عنها في الكلام فيضيع المعنى المقصود، وهي: (*انتبهتم*)، فالكلمة التي استخدمها بطرس الرسول (*انتبهتم إليها*) = προφητικὸν وهي تأتي بمعنيين في منتهى الأهمية:
    I pay attention to & devote myself to​     المعنى الأول: استأنس لها، أعطاها أُذنه، أرهف السمع وأجاد الإصغاء، انتبه وراقب ولاحظ، والمعنى الثاني: خصص أو كرس نفسه بأمانة وإخلاص، وتُشير هنا إلى انشغل وانكب، أي تفانى (لأن له قصد وهدف يُريد الوصول إليه).
==============
   وبالرغم من أهمية دراسة الكلمة بهذه الطريقة التي قالها الرب يسوع وبطرس الرسول، لكن في الحقيقة، فأن *معرفة الكتب في حد ذاتها لا تكفي* إطلاقاً بالرغم من أهميتها الشديدة، فيمكن أن يتعمق الإنسان في الكتب المقدسة، ويسهر عليها ويفحصها بكل دقة شديدة على كل وجه وبتفاني تام وإخلاص، بل ويحفظها حفظاً ويستذكرها ويدرسها بعمق، ولكن ما المنفعة أن لم نصل من خلالها لمعرفة الله بكونه شخص حي، نتعايش في محضره الخاص، ونتلامس معه من جهة كلمة الحياة، فننال تلك القوة التي اخترقت جسد نازفة الدم، فننال شفاء وراحة من أتعابنا وأوجاعنا الداخلية؛ فاليهود كمثال عرفوا الكتب، وتعمقوا فيها، ودرسوها، وشرحوها بدقة وتدقيق متناهي، وصاروا متخصصين في بحث الأسفار المقدسة وشرحها وتأويلها، بل وأنشأوا مدرسة فلسطين لتعليم الأسفار ودراستها وشرحها. فبالرغم من طول الأيام وهذه السنوات الكثيرة في البحث والدراسة الشاقة، *لم ينفتح ذهنهم على سرّ الحياة الأبدية الكائنة في الأسفار الإلهية، ليدركوا منها الأمور المختصة بالمسيح الإله الحي، حتى حينما أتى المسيح الرب بنفسه وظهر في الجسد، والتي تشهد له الأسفار المقدسة، لم يعرفوه، ولا قبلوه، ولا حتى استفادوا منه شيئاً، بل ولم يدخلوا راحته، ولم يتذوقوا قوة نعمته [*أَجَابَهُمْ يُوحَنَّا: أَنَا أُعَمِّدُ بِمَاءٍ وَلَكِنْ فِي وَسَطِكُمْ قَائِمٌ الَّذِي لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ – يوحنا 1: 26*]، وذلك لأنهم لم يستمعوا لكلمته الحية الخارجة من فمه، لتستقر في قلوبهم التي تحجرت بكبرياء المعرفة*؛ فالأسفار المقدسة في حد ذاتها *استعلان* للرب يسوع المسيح: ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء *يفسر* لهما الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب (لوقا 24: 27)
==============
   فأن *اعتمدنا* على معرفتنا للكتب وحدها، *وارتكزنا على الشق الأول* من الآية التي نطق بها الرب يسوع، أي معرفة الكتب المقدسة وحدها دون أن نبلغ الشق الآخر (قوة الله)، أي أن لم تمسنا قوته الإلهية المُغيرة المجددة لطبيعة النفس، فستبقى الكتب تكديس معلومات لحساب الذات، لتصير – في النهاية – حصن كبرياء صلد مُميت للنفس، لأن العلم ينفخ *أن لم تمسه قوة الله* المُخلِّصة، لذلك بطرس الرسول لم يتكلم كلام مبتور عن الكلمة النبوية، لأنه قال: تفعلون حسناً أن *انتبهتم إليها *(προφητικὸν)* كما إلى سراج منير في موضع مُظلم، إلى أن ينفجر النهار ويطلع كوكب الصبح في قلوبكم*، وهنا الكلام واضح [أن انتبهتم إليها – إلى أن]، إذاً الغرض من الانتباه للكلمة والإصغاء إليها وتكريس الوقت لدراستها هو [الاستنارة] وليس المعرفة لمجرد المعرفة.
==============
   وهذه مشكلتنا في هذا الجيل، فبالرغم من معرفة الكتب والتعمق في دراستها، وكثرة الأبحاث العميقة، وسهولة الوصول لتلال ضخمة من المراجع الدقيقة المتخصصة في الشرح والتفسير، ومعرفة كل شاردة وواردة في التقليد الكنسي والمعارف الروحية واللاهوتية، فقد أخفقنا في أن نسمع صوت الله الحسي في الأسفار، وأصبح الإيمان ضعيف بلا رؤية، *ولذلك تهتز النفس أمام أي تعليم، لأنها تُعجب بالتعاليم المزوقة والمغلفة بالمصطلحات القوية والشروحات الموسعة بلا إفراز ولا تمييز*، *ولذلك لا تثبت في الحق*، الذي لم يُستعلن بعد في القلب والذهن *بقوة الله*.
==============
   بل المشكلة الأكبر أنه بالرغم من التفتيش والبحث الدقيق والركض وراء التعاليم الإلهية، *فأن قلة قليلة جداً تسمع الصوت الإلهي المُحيي وتسري فيها الحياة الأبدية* وتعيش في الحرية، وذلك لأن كثيرين لم يكونوا على مستوى صوت الله الحسي في الأسفار، فتعثروا في صوت المسيح ولم يعرفوه: الحق، الحق، أقول لكم: إن من *يسمع* كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني فله حياة أبدية ولا يأتي إلى دينونة، بل قد أنتقل من الموت إلى الحياة. (يوحنا 5: 24) 
   لذلك علينا أن نحذر، ونعرف أنه من الممكن جداً – وبسهولة شديدة – معرفة الكتب بمعزل عن الله، أي *بدون قوة الله*، والتي تؤدي بدورها إلى تقوية العقل وتنشيطه، ليصير – في النهاية – بارع في الفلسفة والحوار والمناقشة والمجادلة بكل حكمة إنسانية، وبصحة الكلمات ودقة التعبيرات، والتي لا غبار عليها، أو حتى فيها أي خطأ، بل صحيحة تمام الصحة وعاقلة تمام التعقل، بل كلها عمق وفيها أصالة التعليم الحقيقي عبر العصور المسيحية، لكنها ستظل تفتقر *لبراهن الروح والقوة*، وبذلك تكون مصيبة كبرى للنفوس، وسيف قاتل للتواضع ووداعة القلب.
==============
   وبالطبع لا نستطيع أن نقلل من شأن معرفة الكتب المقدسة* بدقة وتدقيق، لأن فيها منفعة عُظمى لا نستطيع أن نستهين بها، أو نستغني عنها أبداً، بالطبع إذا كان الإنسان مُخلصاً فيها وغرضه أن يصل لقوة الله المُحيية، ليكون له شركة معه في النور، وبذلك تظهر منفعتها من غرضها، إذ أنها* *تولد* اشتياق (حار) خاص في النفس لتصل *لقوة الله*، وبذلك تصير المعرفة هنا، درجة أولية من خلالها ترتقي النفس للدرجة الثانية والتي هي الأساس *وهي قوة الله*.​


----------



## aymonded (12 يونيو 2020)

*3 – مقدمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة​** معرفة الكتب وقوة الله
================​**2 - المعرفة الشخصية لله - بقوة الله:*​    المعرفة الحقيقية لله، هي عِبارة عن *حس عميق سري داخلي، أي حس عميق في النفس لا يراه أحد من الخارج، أو يستطيع أن يُميز وجوده في أي إنسان، لأن المعرفة هنا داخليه (باطنية) تخص النفس وعلاقتها الشخصية السرية مع الله القدوس، لأنها معرفة مباشرة، قلبية، واعية، بالله الحي، وهي تؤدي بطبيعتها إلى الراحة، وبالتالي إلى الفرح العميق والسلام الثابت الذي لا يتزعزع أمام المحن والتجارب مهما ما كانت درجة صعوبتها، لأن هذه المعرفة فيها لقاء حقيقي حي وشخصي جداً، واتصال مباشر واعي بالله، تعيه النفس وحدها.*
   فالله في ذاته هو إله حي مُشع بنوره الخاص، وهو الإله المجهول (عندنا) الذي لم نكن نعرفه، وبكونه وحده الكاشف والمُعلن عن نفسه، فقد أظهر لنا ذاته، ومعرفته الحقيقية من خلال الابن الوحيد الذي خبر في ملء الزمان وأظهر من هو الإله الحقيقي الذي ينبغي أن نعبده ونُقدِّم له حياتنا كلنا: الله لم يراه أحد قط *الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هُوَّ خَبَّر* (يوحنا 1: 18)

==============
    فالله يكشف عن ذاته لنا – في الابن الوحيد – *شخص حي وحضور مُحيي،* وهذه هي قوة الله التي تُستعلن لنا وتمسنا داخلياً، لأنه يتجه ويتحرك نحونا، بغرض أن يُعطينا *حياة أبدية حقيقية دائمة التدفق، يصبها في كياننا ويفرشها على نفوسنا وأرواحنا وحتى هيكل جسدنا، وذلك أن تقبلناها منه بالإيمان، حينئذٍ نشعر بقوة سلطانها وتدفقها، إذ تسري فينا مثل الماء في مجراه، ولا نقدر أن نفحصها ونعرف دقائق تفاصيلها، لكنها تشدنا بقوة نحوها، وتسبينا، حتى تُسيرنا أسرى محبة الله التي تُحاصرنا، وتستمر تعمل بنشاط دائم، ولا تهدأ فينا حتى تحقق فينا الوصية الأولى، لكي نحب الله بكل القلب طبيعياً بدون مشقة، ولا تتوقف عن عملها، إذ تستمر تنقلنا من إيمان لإيمان، ومن محبة لمحبة: *[فأجاب يسوع إن أول كل الوصايا هيَّ: "أسمع يا إسرائيل. الرب إلهنا ربٌ واحد. *وتحب* الرب إلهك من كل قلبك، ومن كل نفسك، ومن كل فكرك، ومن كل قدرتك". هذه هي الوصية الأولى] (مرقس 12: 29 و30)
   ولنا الآن أن نعرَّف من الناحية العملية ما هو اللقاء الحقيقي مع شخص المسيح الرب، ففي الحقيقة هناك علامات عملية ظاهرة معلنة في الإنجيل، توضح لنا ثمار المواجهة والمقابلة مع مسيح القيامة والحياة، اللوغوس وحيد الآب، فلقاءه:
  ·      هو لقاء لعازر الميت، الذي سرت فيه قوة الحياة، فقام من قبره، وذلك حينما سمع صوت ابن الله الكلمة الحي يُنادي قائلاً: "لعازر هلم خارجاً"
  ·      هو لقاء نازفة الدم، حينما مست هدب ثوبه – بالإيمان – فبرأت في الحال.
  ·      هو لقاء التي أمسكت في ذات الفعل متلبسة بجريمتها المستحقة الموت، فتبررت في حضوره الخاص، وصار لا دينونة عليها، وأُطلقت حُره، لم يمسها أحد بسوء.
  ·      هو لقاء السامرية عند بئر المياه، والتي كشف عن أعماق قلبها، وبررها، فتركت جرتها وماء بئر يعقوب، وركضت تنادي بفرح لتعلن وتكشف أنها التقت بالمسيا الحقيقي شخصياً.
  ·      هو لقاء شاول وهو في طريقه لقتل أتباع المسيح الرب، فتحول إلى بولس عبد يسوع المسيح، وحسب كل الأشياء خسارة ونفاية من أجل فضل معرفته وحده.​==============
  *وهذه كلها هي عِبارة عن أمثلة قليلة جداً تُعبِّر عن خبرة المعرفة الحقيقية لله الحي*، معرفة اختبارية شخصية واقعية، فيها حياة الله تدفقت وانسكبت وتغلغلت في النفس، وبالتالي لا تحتاج إلى برهان لإثباتها أو إقناع عقلي أو علمي، لأن فيها يقين قاطع داخلي، *بشهادة الروح القدس* – نفسه – في القلب (الروح يشهد لأرواحنا) بيقين، فهي حقاً *معرفة تبرير وغفران، ذات سلطان قوي، قادر فعلياً على كسر قيود الخطايا، وغسل وتطهير الضمير بالتمام، ولها – حسب طبيعتها – سلطان محبة يهز الكيان كله، آسراً القلب وجاذبه لله الحي، ليكون مقراً لسُكناه الخاص.*

==============
  *وحينما ندخل في خبرة هذا اللقاء الحي المُحيي، أي نتواجه مع مسيح الله، مسيح القيامة والحياة، سنخرج بيقين فرح لا يُنقض شاهدين على عمل الله قائلين: الذي سمعناه، الذي رأيناه بعيوننا، ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة، فأن الحياة أظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد. (1يوحنا)*

==============
    لذلك أيها القارئ العزيز علينا أن نعي المستوى الحقيقي لمعرفة الله من جهة خبرة اللقاء مع المسيح الرب، لأن معرفة الكتب وحدها لن تنفعنا، ولا حتى عمق وأصالة الدراسات الروحية واللاهوتية، مهما ما تبحرنا فيها وعرفناها المعرفة الصحيحة والسليمة الكاملة والتامة، لأن بدون أن يكون لنا هذه المعرفة الحقيقية بالله الحي من جهة لقاءه الخاص وسريان حياته فينا، فأنه من المستحيل أن نعرفه وندخل راحته ونحيا نحبه من كل القلب والنفس والفكر والقدرة، بل سنجمع المعلومات الصحيحة والعميقة كلها ونعرضها للناس كتماثيل نحتناها من حجر، تصير لهم عثرة، وحاجز صد، تمنعهم عن معرفة الله على مستوى لقاءه الخاص المفرح للنفس وناقلها من الظلمة للنور ومن الهوان للمجد، لأن المعرفة التي لا تنقل الإنسان من طبيعته المُظلمة الضعيفة، لطبيعة نورانية جديدة أخرى يرتفع بها للمستوى السماوي ليرى ما لا يُرى، هي معرفة باطلة تقوده للكآبة وفقدان الرجاء الحي وتثبت المكوث في الظلمة وظلال الموت، وربما تمرضه نفسياً، بسبب الصراع ما بين عدم توافق الخارج مع الداخل، أو تجعله مرائياً وبارع في تمثيل التقوى التي تصطرع مع الوصية وتجعله يهرب من الحضور الإلهي والمواجهة الصادقة مع المسيح الرب، فيحيا في حالة من الإخفاق والفشل الروحي المستمر.

==============
    ولنا الآن أن نسأل سؤال هام للغاية يخص موضوع البرهان أو الإثبات، لأن كثيرون يتساءلون كيف لي أن أتيقن إني عرفت الله معرفة حقيقية وتم اللقاء، لذلك سنوضح هذا بشكل بسيط كالآتي:

==============​  *كيف لنا أن نقول على منظر ما جميلاً! أو قطعة موسيقية رائعة!*
  *بالبرهان؟ أم بالقراءة وتفتيش الكتب؟ أم بسؤال الناس ومعرفة رأيهم الخاص؟*​==============
    بالطبع نحن لا نسأل مثل تلك الأسئلة لكي نتعرف على الجمال المُحيط بنا، سواء ما نراه أو نسمعه، لأننا نرى جمال المنظر *بأعيننا*، ونسمع الموسيقى *بآذاننا*، *ونتلامس* معهما *كأمر واقع*، ولا فائدة من أن يُناقشنا أحد ليقنعنا لِما فيهم من رونق وجمال خاص، لأن هذا الجمال يؤثر فينا داخلياً ونشعر به بتلقائية، ويجعلنا في حالة من الاسترخاء والراحة.
   فلو العالم كله دخل معنا في حالة من الجدل والتحدي ليُعارضنا، ووقف أمامنا ليقنعنا أن ما رأيناه ليس فيه أي نوع من أنواع الرونق والجمال الخاص، فأننا لن نصدق إلا ما شعرنا به من خلال *خبرة* الرؤية والسمع، لأن هذا ما تذوقناه على مستوى الخبرة الحقيقية *في واقع حياتنا المعاش*، وهكذا معرفتنا اليقينية بلقاء المسيح الرب على المستوى الشخصي، الذي لن يستطيع أحد أن يقنعنا عكس ما حدث معنا فعلياً وواقعياً، لأن اللقاء لم يكن بالمخيلة، ولا فلسفة فكر، أو معلومة من عظة أو كتاب، أو موضوع في اجتماع، ولا حتى خزعبلات فكرية، ولا مجرد تأثير نفسي عابر مؤقت، ولا أحلام وتهيؤات مرضية، بل موقف حدث على مستوى الواقع، فيه تغيير حقيقي فعلي للشخصية، لأننا تلامسنا معهُ ومستنا قوته المُحيية الخالقة، وهذا كان موقف المولود أعمى ورده على الفريسيين حينما قالوا له: "اعط مجدا لله. نحن نعلم ان هذا الانسان خاطئ"، فقال لهم: أخاطئ هو؟ لستُ أعلم. إنما أعلم شيئاً واحداً: إني *كنت أعمى والآن أُبصر*. (أنظر يوحنا 9)

==============
    عموماً رجوعاً للمثل الذي نتكلم عنه لكي نوضع الأمور بشكل أكثر: فأننا نرى كثيرون لا يرون جمال المنظر الطبيعي أو يشعروا بجمال الموسيقى!، فالكثيرون يمرون أمام شمس الغروب البديع ولا ينظرون إليها أو يهتمون، والذين لا يتذوقون جمال الموسيقى عددهم يفوق – كثيراً جداً – عدد الصُم الحقيقيين. *ولمـــــــــــاذا؟!!*
   ذلك لأنهم لم يستعدوا داخلياً ولم يهيئوا أنفسهم لتقبل هذا النوع من الجمال، لأنهم لا يبالون أو يهتمون من الأساس، وبهذا يغلقون على أنفسهم باب عالم بكاملة؛ وهكذا بالنسبة لمعرفة الله ومعرفة النفس، فالإنسان غافل تماماً عن حياته الداخلية، بل حياته ترتكز دائماً على الراحة الظاهرية، لذلك يبدأ يومه بالتفكير في الماديات وكيف يسدد حاجته اليومية، بل والمستقبلية، لذلك يبدأ يومه بالهم وينهي يومه بالقلق والاضطراب، وأحياناً الحزن العميق والكآبة والغم والدموع، فكل حلمه أنه كيف يسدد حاجات وعوز الجسد بالنسبة له أو لأسرته، وكيف يحقق غدٍ أفضل في هذا العالم الحاضر، وبذلك تكون حياته عبارة عن شقاء لا ينتهي، ونكد لا يزول.(وطبعاً هذا الاهتمام ليس خطأ في ذاته لكنه ناقص لأنه محصور في حياة فارغة من الحضور الإلهي)

==============
    وهكذا بالمثل حياة الإنسان مع الله، فأنه لا يشعر بها أو يحسها، إلا من خلال التأثيرات العاطفية المتقلبة، أو من خلال المعلومات التي يستقيها من الكتب، أو الدراسات التي يحبها ويميل إليها من جهة اللاهوت والنقد النصي وغيرها، والتي بدورها مع الوقت والأيام تعمل بالكبرياء وتثبت العجرفة، لأن العلم ينفخ طالما لم تمسه القوة الإلهية المُحيية للنفس.

==============
    عموماً يلزمنا الوعي بالحياة المسيحية الحقيقية، لأنها خبرة شفاء حقيقي على مستوى الداخل، سواء من الخطية أو الأتعاب النفسية المُدمرة الناشئة عن الأهواء والخطايا والآثام، لأن في الله وحده راحة القلب وسلام النفس المتعبة، ومن نال قوة الشفاء يستحيل أن ينساها أبداً، لأن الأعمى لن ينسى اليوم الذي رأى فيه، والميت لن ينسى اليوم الذي قام فيه، والمريض المجروح لن ينسى اليوم الذي شُفي فيه، وهذه كلها خبرات حقيقية تظل ذكرى ثابتة لا تُنسى ولا تحتاج لبرهان أو إثبات لأنها حدثت فعلياً على المستوى الشخصي، لأنها خبرة لقاء مع شخص المسيح بالروح، الذي يغير النفس ويجعلها تحيا خليقة جديدة لا يمسها الموت.​


----------



## aymonded (12 يونيو 2020)

*4 – الموضــــــــــــــــــــــوع*
*================
*​ * 1** - سرّ الله وسرّ الإنسان
==============
*​    السؤال الصعب المطروح والمُحير على مدى تاريخ الإنسانية كله هو: من أنا ومن أنت؟ من أين أتينا وإلى أين نذهب؟؛ والإنسان الذي يستطيع أن يُجيب على هذا السؤال برؤية واضحة عن يقين ثابت لا يتزعزع، هو إنسان عرف نفسه معرفة حقيقية وكل شيء أصبح واضحاً مكشوفاً أمام عينيه.
==============
   فمَن يعي نفسه ويكتشف حقيقة جوهرها المستتر، فأنه يستيقظ وتتفتح عيني ذهنه ليرى الحقائق أمامه كشمس النهار، لأنه يرى ما لا يُرى إذ يرتفع للمجد الفائق الذي أُغفل عنه زمان هذا مقداره لأنه لم يكن يعرف نفسه بعد، وبذلك يحيا حياة الهدوء والسلام العميق والسعادة في ملئها، لأن حينما نعرف أنفسنا فأننا نعود لأصلنا، وأصلنا هو الله الحي خالقنا على صورته كشبهه، وحينما نعود إليه نلتصق به طبيعياً دون مشقه، وذلك بكون الكلمة اتحد بنا في ملء الزمان لأنه اتخذ جسدنا ليكون جسده الخاص لكي يُعيد خلقتنا فيه بصورة اشد بهاء مما كانت عليه سابقاً، إذ يُلبسنا ذاته ليرفعنا معه للسماوات ويدخلنا راحته الخاصة، هذه الراحة التي نختبرها ونتذوق قوتها منذ إيماننا ومعرفتنا به إله حي وحضور مُحيي، حتى أننا في أشد الظروف قسوة نصبر ونعبرها بحكمة وسلام ونظرنا مُثبت على مجد قيامته الذي لا يزول متيقنين أن وراء الصليب قيامة.

==============
    عموماً بحسب الحق المُعلن في كلمة الله، فأن في أعماقنا – إن لاحظنا ودققنا – حنين وشوق عظيم للغاية، وجوع وعطش شديد مع لهفة لمعرفة الله، لذلك نظل نفتش ولسان حالنا يقول: أين الطريق؟ وكيف نسير؟

==============
    ولكن عادةً نقع في حيرة شديدة من أمرنا، لأن أحياناً كثيرة نُريد أن نعرف أنفسنا ونفهمها، لكننا نجدنا تارة نُريد أن نتوب بكل صدق ونقترب من الله بشوق عظيم وحنين داخلي يشدنا نحوه، فنصلي ونصوم ونقرأ كلمة الله بنهم شديد ونذهب للاجتماعات الروحية ونتأثر بها منفعلين، وربما نتحرك ونخدم أيضاً بكل طاقتنا فينا بكل أمانة وإخلاص شديد، وأحياناً أخرى ننقلب ونسير في طريق عكسي مضاد للحق، فنركض بلهفة وراء شهوة الجسد بكل جموح وعدم انضباط إلى حد الفجور غير مبالين بالتوبة والرجوع لله الحي، طارحين عنا الوصية المقدسة، بائعين كل ما هو ثمين لأجل الخطية، وأحياناً أُخرى نقف ضالين عن الحق تائهين في منتصف الطريق، أي نكون في حالة وسط لا نريد خطية ولا حتى برّ الله، وقد كرهنا كل شيء حتى أنفسنا، وحتى كل ما كان يسعدنا صار ليس له طعم وفقد حلاوته في أعيننا، فنعيش في ضيق واضطراب داخلي عظيم، ونحيا في عدم سلام وقلق دائم دون راحة ونحن لا نفهم السرّ في ذلك، وفي النهاية نجد أن في داخلنا صراع لا ينتهي فنصرخ بحيرة من أمرنا ونأن في أنفسنا بوجع قائلين: كيف أعرف نفسي وأفهمها فهماً صحيحاً، فأنا لا أعرف ماذا أُريد وكيف أعيش، وإلى أين أذهب وأي طريق أختار، وكيف ألزم نفسي وأحيا وفق طبيعتي الحقيقية!!!

==============
    ولكن حينما نكون صادقين مع أنفسنا ونبدأ ندخل في المعرفة الحقيقية لله الحي ونبدأ نرتاح ويهدأ الصراع في داخلنا، فأننا كثيراً ما نشعر بانقسام داخلي بين معرفتين، وهي:
  *(1)* إما أن نعرف الله فنكره أنفسنا ونبغضها ونصير في خصومه معها لأننا نجدها تحرمنا منه بجموحها وأحياناً بتطرفها وعدم قدرتها على الثبوت في حالة البرّ والتوبة ومخافة الله أي التقوى.​  *(2)* أو نعرف أنفسنا وننغمس في رغباتها فنبتعد عن الله تماماً إذ نجده مانع عظيم أمام طموحنا ورغباتنا وأحلامنا الأرضية، وقد نتخذ الآية حصن لنا وحجة دامغة: وقال للجميع إن أراد أحد أن يأتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه كل يوم ويتبعني (لوقا 9: 23)، فيصير أمامنا الطريق صعب للغاية كله مشقة وعقبات لا تنتهي، فنبتعد بكل راحة ضمير ولسان حالنا يقول: "من يستطيع أن يفعل ذلك إلا لو كان ملاك لا إنسان".
==============​    عموماً مشكلتنا كلنا تتلخص في أننا دائماً ما نجد صعوبة بالغة في التوفيق بين المعرفتين (أي معرفة النفس ومعرفة الله)، فنجد أنفسنا بين أربعة أمور تُحيرنا جداً في اتخاذ القرار:
   1- إما أن نتخلى عن أنفسنا وأحلامنا ورغباتنا، بل وحياتنا وسط هذا العالم ونعرف الله.
   2- أو نتخلى عن معرفة الله ونتنازل عن وصاياه، لنعرف أنفسنا وننحصر فيها ونحقق كل متطلباتها ورغباتنا بشتى الطرق المشروعة أو غير المشروعة.
   3- أو نقف في حالة وسط، ونحاول بكل طاقتنا وبكل حيلة أن نوفق بين الأمور ونمسك بالعصا من المنتصف، ونسير بسياسة توفيقية على مبدأ المثل الشهير (ساعة لقلبك وساعة لربك)
   4- أو نكون في حالة سلبية ولا مبالاة، ولا نتخذ أي قرار ونترك الأمور على ما هي، نتركها للظروف تسير كيفما شاءت، ونعمل بمبدأ المثل الشعبي الشهير (مطرح ما ترسي دقلها)

==============
    ولكن بعبارة واضحة مختصرة وصريحة صادمة يقول القديس الأنبا انطونيوس الكبير: من عرف نفسه عرف الله، ومن عرف الله يستحق أن يعبده بالروح والحق.
   وهنا يكمُن سرّ الله وسرّ الإنسان، ولكن كيف يكون هذا!!!
 + فخلق الله الإنسان على صورته، على صورة الله خلقه ذكراً وأنثى خلقهم. وباركهم الله وقال لهم انموا وأكثروا واملئوا الأرض. (تكوين 1: 27، 28)

==============
    فقبل السقوط (كما رأيناها في حالة آدم) نجد الإنسان – بطبيعة تكوينه وصورة الله المخلوق عليها – كان في حالة من الانسجام التام مع الله ومع نفسه، ولا يوجد تعارض بين رغباته الخاصة وإرادته الشخصية وإرادة الله ومشيئته، بل هناك انسجام وتوافق واضح للغاية في لقاء حي دائم مستمر مع الله في حالة إصغاء تام للتعلَّم منه، مع وجود طاعة منقطعة النظير ليس فيها أي نوع من أنواع التردد، لأنه لا يوجد صراع من أي نوع، لكن بفعل حالة الانفصال الحادث بالسقوط، حدثت حالة من التغرب عن الحضرة الإلهية صنعت هذا الانقسام الذي بدوره أنشأ هذا الصراع الداخلي المرير، وعدم الوعي ولا فهم طبيعة الله ولا الوصول لمعرفته أو الشركة معه بسهولة، والتي يهرب من حقيقتها البعض عن طريق اتخاذ شكل الروحانيين أو المعلمين والدارسين.

==============
    ويشرح القديس غريغوريوس النيصي سرّ حنين النفس وشوقها الطبيعي لله قائلاً: إذا كان الإنسان قد دُعيَّ للحياة ليكون شريكاً في "الطبيعة الإلهية"، فلا بدَّ أن يكون تكوينه أساساً يؤهَّله لهذه المشاركة...
   كان من الضروري أن شيئاً من المماثلة الإلهية يُمزج بالطبيعة البشرية حتى تجعله هذه العلاقة يميل إلى ما تمُت إليه.. من أجل هذا وهب للإنسان كل السجايا (أي الملامح الطبيعية التلقائية والعفوية) الجديرة باللاهوت، حتى يتوق كل من هذه الفضائل (الحكمة، البصيرة... الخ) إلى مثيله في الله. ولأن الأبدية ملازمة للاهوتية على الإطلاق، كان لا بُدَّ من ألا تُحرم منها طبيعتنا، بل أن تُذوَّد بعنصر الخلود.
   وبفضل هذه الهبة الممنوحة، نجدها – النفس – مشدودة دائماً إلى ما يفوق قامتها، يحدوها دائماً الحنين إلى الأبدية. هذا ما تُشير إليه رواية خلق الإنسان في عبارة واحدة جامعة شاملة عندما تقول أن "الإنسان عُمل على صورة الله" (تكوين 1: 26).
   والقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي يعلّق على نفس الآية شارحاً معنى صورة الله في الرسالة عن الروح القدس قائلاً: يعني أن نفهم الإنسان باعتباره أبناً لله في الابن الحقيقي.

==============
    من هنا نستطيع أن نعي، أنهُ ينبغي أن نقوم برحلة ضرورية وحتمية، وهي أن نغوص في داخل أنفسنا، ولنصغي لكلمات القديس مقاريوس الكبير: 
    إن المسيحيين يعرفون جيداً أن النفس هي أثمن من جميع الأشياء المخلوقة، فإن الإنسان وحده هو الذي صُنع على صورة الله ومثاله.. الإنسان هو أعظم قدراً.. فهو وحده الذي سُرَّ به الرب.. فتأمل في كرامتك وقدرك العظيم، حتى أن الله جعلك فوق الملائكة، لأنه لأجل معونتك وخلاصك جاء هو بنفسه شخصياً إلى الأرض. (عظة 15: 43)​


----------



## aymonded (13 يونيو 2020)

*4 – الموضــــــــــــــــــــــوع*
*================
*​ * 1** - سرّ الله وسرّ الإنسان
==============*​*+ الإنسان موضوع سرور الله وسرّ المرض الإنساني*
   من واقع أحداث الخلق وإعلان كلمة الله فأن الإنسان هو موضوع سرور الله وسرّ شبع الرب يسوع، وقد أعلن وأظهر الرب ذلك بمعنى بديع في الكتاب المقدس عند لقاؤه بالسامرية: 
   فقال لها يسوع أعطيني لأشرب، لأن تلاميذه مضوا إلى المدينة ليبتاعوا طعاماً، فبعد لقاء السامرية أتى التلاميذ بالطعام: سأله تلاميذه يا مُعلم كُل. فقال لهم أنا لي طعام لآكل لستم تعرفونه أنتم، فقال التلاميذ بعضهم لبعض: ألعل أحد أتاهُ بشيء ليأكل. قال لهم يسوع: طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلني وأُتمم عمله. (أنظر يوحنا 4: 31 – 34)

==============
   فلننتبه جداً لأننا أمام سرّ فائق متبادل وعظيم للغاية، إن أدركناه بالقلب سنلقي أنفسنا على شخص المسيح الحلو بالتمام ولن نصدق عدو الخير أو نتمسك بالخطية على الإطلاق، بل سنتوب بسهولة ونشبع بالرب الشافي والمُريح للنفس فعلاً وعلى مستوى خبرة اللقاء الحي بشخصه الرائع، فهنا نحن أمام سرّ عظيم متبادل بين طرفين، أي بين الله والإنسان، فالإنسان هو شبع الله وفرحه وموضوع مسرته الخاصة، والله أيضاً شبع الإنسان الحقيقي وفرح قلبه وسعادته الداخلية وراحته، ويُعبَّر عن ذلك القديس أغسطينوس قائلاً:

==============
   خلقتنا لأجلك (لذاتك)، وقلوبنا لن تجد راحتها إلا فيك؛ سأطلبك ربي داعياً إياك، وسأدعوك مؤمناً بك، لأنك لنا كرزت. سيدعوك ربي إيماني؛ إيماني الذي وهبتني إياه، ألهمتني إياه في تجسد ابنك. (اعترافات القديس أغسطينوس ترجمة برتي شاكر؛ الطبعة الثالثة ص 7)

==============
   ومن هنا فقط نستطيع أن نُميز ونعي تمام الوعي، لماذا يظل يُفتش الله عن الإنسان باستمرار وإصرار، مهما كانت خطاياه فادحة، وعيوبه خطيرة للغاية، ولو حتى وصلت لقمة الفجور، وهذا ما نلاحظه في جلوس شخص ربنا يسوع مع الخطاة والأثمة كما حدث مع المرأة الخاطئة والسامرية وغيرها، ونتحسس وضعنا وسطهم، لأننا منهم فعلاً على مستوى خبرة الخطية وميول قلبنا النجيس. وندرك أيضاً لماذا الإنسان يظل يُفتش عن الله بحنين وشوق داخلي يظهر في كل الديانات بلا استثناء، بل وحتى للذين ليس لهم أي دين أو عقيدة.

==============
   فمنذ السقوط ونحن نسمع قول الله [آدم أين أنت؟] (أنظر تكوين 3: 9)، وأيضاً نجد صوت الإنسان يصرخ في عبادة الله بطرق مختلفة، عله يجد الطريق، وهو يُعبر بطريقة ضعيفة بأنين داخلي [أين أنت يا الله، أريني وجهك]
   أين الطريق إلى حيث يسكن النور؛ صارت لي دموعي خُبزاً نهاراً وليلاً إذ قيل لي كل يوم: "أين إلهك"؛ ثم ذكر الأيام القديمة موسى وشعبه أين الذي أصعدهم من البحر مع راعي غنمه أين الذي جعل في وسطهم روح قدسه؛ تطلع من السماوات وانظر من مسكن قدسك ومجدك أين غيرتك وجبروتك، زفير أحشائك ومراحمك نحوي امتنعت. (أيوب 38: 19؛ مزمور 42: 3؛ أشعياء 63: 11، 15)

==============
   وفي قمة صراخ الإنسان وعوزه واقترابه من ضيق الموت الخانق نجد ما يُذهلنا، ففي وسط التفتيش المتبادل بين الله والإنسان، وفي صميم فشل الإنسان للوصول إلى الله الحي ومعرفته الحقيقية من جهة الدخول في حياة الشركة وعلى مستوى المعاينة بالمشاهدة والرؤية، ربط الله بملء محبته المتدفقة نحو محبوبة الإنسان، مصيره بمصيرنا ليحدث اللقاء الحقيقي فنجد الله، أو بمعنى أدق الله يجدنا ويلتقي بنا أولاً مثلما فعل مع السامرية: لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون لهُ الحياة الأبدية. (يوحنا 3: 16)، فسر مشيئة الله وتدبيره هو أنه ينقذ الإنسان من الموت الأبدي، يرده إليه، يرفعه لمجده ويكلله بالكرامة الإلهية، يحرره من كل شيء ليرده لرتبته الأولى كتاج للخليقة ورأسها لا يتسلط عليه شيء، وحينما يعود الإنسان لله الحي السماء تفرح والله يشبع كما شبع الرب في لقاء السامرية.

==============
   عموماً نستطيع الآن أن نفهم ما هو سرّ المرض الإنساني على ضوء ما شرحناه سابقاً: 
   فالإنسان المريض روحياً والمتعب في داخله – وهذا التعب ينعكس على كل أعماله التي تُظهر قلق قلبه المستتر – هو إنسان تاهت منه نفسه، وانغلقت على نفسها وضاعت، فانعزلت عن أصلها وأُخفي سرها، فتاه معها حل مشكلته، فدخل في حالة من الصراع الدائم بين رغبته الدفينة نحو الحق والحياة وراحة الله، وبين طبيعته الملوثة وقلبه النجيس الذي يجد أن ميوله دائماً منحرفة ولا يستطيع أن يخضعها أو يقومها أو حتى يقاومها أو يُبطلها:
   + فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ سَاكِنٌ فِيَّ أَيْ فِي جَسَدِي شَيْءٌ صَالِحٌ. لأَنَّ الإِرَادَةَ حَاضِرَةٌ عِنْدِي وَأَمَّا أَنْ أَفْعَلَ الْحُسْنَى فَلَسْتُ أَجِدُ. لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي أُرِيدُهُ بَلِ الشَّرَّ الَّذِي لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُ مَا لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ إِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ فَلَسْتُ بَعْدُ أَفْعَلُهُ أَنَا بَلِ الْخَطِيَّةُ السَّاكِنَةُ فِيَّ. إِذاً أَجِدُ النَّامُوسَ لِي حِينَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ الْحُسْنَى أَنَّ الشَّرَّ حَاضِرٌ عِنْدِي. فَإِنِّي أُسَرُّ بِنَامُوسِ اللهِ بِحَسَبِ الإِنْسَانِ الْبَاطِنِ. وَلَكِنِّي أَرَى نَامُوساً آخَرَ فِي أَعْضَائِي يُحَارِبُ نَامُوسَ ذِهْنِي وَيَسْبِينِي إِلَى نَامُوسِ الْخَطِيَّةِ الْكَائِنِ فِي أَعْضَائِي. وَيْحِي أَنَا الإِنْسَانُ الشَّقِيُّ! مَنْ يُنْقِذُنِي مِنْ جَسَدِ هَذَا الْمَوْتِ؟ (رومية 7: 18 – 24)

==============
   ويقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: أن العالم الذي تراه من حولك، ابتداءً من الملك حتى الشحات جميعهم في حيره واضطراب وفتنة، وليس أحد منهم يعرف السبب في ذلك، مع أن السبب هو ظهور الشرّ الذي دخل الإنسان.. وأعني به شوكة الموت. (عظة 15: 49)

==============
   في واقع خبرتنا الإنسانية: قد انفصلنا عن الأصل، اقتلعت الشجرة من أرضها فيبست في الحال وسرى الموت فيها ولم تعد تثمر ثمراً صالحاً، فقد تشتتنا في هذا العالم الساقط المضطرب وانحصرنا في عيشنا الجسدي وشهوات قلبنا الدنس، وحملنا كل هم وغم في أنفسنا، هذا الذي يزداد مع الأيام، فنضطرب ونحزن ونحيا في عدم راحة وقلق مستمر، وقد انطمست المعالم الإلهية فينا، والموت أصبح يسري في داخلنا بسبب سلطان الأهواء الذي يعمل في أعماق قلوبنا من الداخل، حتى صارت ثمارنا فاسدة: كذب، نفاق، تعالي، شكل التقوى وإنكار قوتها؛ وغيرها من الأمور الناتجة من سلطان الخطية وفسادها الذي يعمل في أعضاءنا حتى نُثمر للموت.

==============
   فنحن أن نظرنا على مدى تاريخ البشرية من بعد السقوط فإننا نجد الإنسان بتاريخه الطويل والمتعب، قد انغمس في هموم الدنيا والخطية والشهوة وتعظم المعيشة، وتعظيم الذات التي أصابته بالعمى ولهته عن التفتيش الدائم عن الله القدوس مُحيي النفس، فقد نسى الإنسان نفسه ولم يعرف حقيقتها ولم يعرف مصيره: أعلم من أين أتيت وإلى أين أذهب. وأما أنتم فلا تعلمون من أين آتي ولا إلى أين أذهب (يوحنا 8: 14)
   لقد ضاعت كرامة الإنسان وإنسانيته التي لن يقدر على تحقيقها إلا في الله وحده، فالإنسانية هبطت للتراب وخارت كل قواها إذ ضاعت في التشتت والتفتت والانقسام، وصار صراخ كل إنسان عبر التاريخ الإنساني كله: من ينقذني من هذا الموت الذي تسلط عليَّ؛ أين الحل؟!!!
   والحل الحقيقي بالطبع – كما رأينا مما سبق – هو أن يعود الإنسان لجوهره العقلي وينظر بعمق ليتعرف على صورة خالقة المنعكسة على قلبه بسرّ دفين ينتظر أن يكتشفه.​


----------



## aymonded (13 يونيو 2020)

*4 – الموضــــــــــــــــــــــوع*
*================
*​ * 1** - سرّ الله وسرّ الإنسان
==============*​*+ السر المستتر العميق في الإنسان:*
   من المستحيل على أي إنسان مهما كانت إمكانياته ومهما ما بلغ من معرفة عميقة ومقدرة فذة، بعد أن تشتت وانقسم على ذاته، أن يعود إلى نفسه بسهولة ويتعرف على الله المنعكس على قلبه بحسب خلقته التي خُلق عليها، لأن الإنسان هو الذي نال نفخة الله، لأن الخليقة كلها خُلقت بأمر [كن فكان] أما الإنسان هو الوحيد الذي لم يخلقه الله بأمر، بل أخذ تراباً من الأرض ونفخ فيه نسمته الخاصة، فصار الإنسان نفساً حية، أي أن نَفَسْ الله الخاص هو سبب حياته، أي أن الإنسان يحيا بنسمة الله، بنَفَسْ الله، وبما أن نسمة الله خالدة صار الإنسان في حالة خاصة من الخلود المرتبط بالله، فسري وسرك أيها القارئ العزيز هو في أننا حاملين نَفَسْ الله الخاص، لأننا منه وبه نحيا، وبدونه نظل في قلق واضطراب وحزن داخلي عظيم مصحوب بفقدان الإقبال على الحياة مهما ما كان فيها من مباهج، لأن كل شيء يُصبح مُراً بلا مذاق لأن مصدر الحياة وسلامها وسعادتها غائب عن القلب. 

==============
   فمشكلة الإنسان الحقيقية ظهرت بسبب السقوط وخبرة أوجاع الخطية المدمرة والمحطمة لإمكانيات النفس الروحية، لأن حينما ملكت الخطية تاه الإنسان وضل عن الحق وتشوشت أفكاره وصار في حالة من الاضطراب العظيم، فاختفى سره الخاص وكنزه الغالي، وانطمست فيه ملامح الله وتاهت نفسه عن مصدر وجوده وحياته، لأن الظلمة أعمت عينيه وشوهت نفسيته وبالتالي انطمست ملامح التقوى فيه، لذلك حينما نُخطئ وعلى مستوى الخبرة نجدنا نُكمل شهوة القلب الدنس ونُتمم للنهاية ميل النفس الفاسد، فملكت وتسلطت علينا الخطية بالموت واستعبدتنا فأعمتنا عن الحق وأفقدتنا معرفة الله الحقيقية ومعرفة مشيئته وتدبيره وفهم وصاياه، فسرنا في برية التيه وشعرنا بالغربة عن الحضرة الإلهية، ولم نعد نستطيع أن نُبصر الله ونرى حنانه ورأفته، لذلك صرنا نبتعد أكثر وأكثر وأصبحنا أشد تيهاً مما كنا عليه حتى لو كنا نخدمه ونقدم كل أعمال التقوى الظاهرة.

==============
   فالخطية – طبيعياً – تطرح النفس بعيداً في صحراء جفاف الموت، فأن لم تستفيق النفس سريعاً وتنتبه لصوت الروح القدس والجذب الفوقاني وتلتمس الشفاء بلمسة الله المُحيية، فحتماً ستصير كجيفة الجثة الميتة التي بلا روح، وكما قالت مريم عن لعازر الميت [قد أنتن] أي أنه لم يعد ينفع إطلاقاً وليس له أي حس أو شعور حتى أن الجسد نفسه تحلل، إذ قد خرجت رائحة الفساد والموت من قبره، فالنفس – أيضاً – تدخل في هذه الحالة حينما تُدفن في قبر شهوات وميول القلب الدنس، وبالتالي تفقد كل شعور وحس بالحياة حتى أنها لا تدرك قيمتها ووضعها السليم، لأن الشيطان جربها وخدعها بشهوات رغبة قلبها الدفينة، لأنه حركها وهيجها في داخلها مثل من يُلقي بحجر في بركة راكدة فأن كل ما فيها من ملوثات تبدأ تطفو لتظهر على السطح مع رائحة كريهة بسبب الملوثات التي تحويها في داخلها، لأن العدو يعمل دائماً حسب ميل القلب الخفي من جهة الشهوات (وَلَكِنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ *يُجَرَّبُ* إِذَا *انْجَذَبَ وَانْخَدَعَ مِنْ شَهْوَتِهِ* – يعقوب 1: 14)، وبذلك يفقد النفس توازنها ويضع غشاوة على عينيها لكي يجعلها تحت سلطانه، وبذلك ينجح في أن يجعلها تخاف بل وتجبن على الخروج من تحت يده، وذلك لأنها تعيش في وهم اسمه لذة الخطية وشهوة الحياة الحاضرة، فتناست الله وابتعدت عنه تماماً وانفصلت وانعزلت، لأن الخطية أمام عينيها سهلة وبسيطة والحياة مع الله والوصية ثقيلة معقدة صعبة، وهذا هو الوهم الذي يُصيب به الشيطان الإنسان، لأنه صَوَّر الموت والفساد بشكل زاهي لامع محبب وخفيف على القلب، أما البرّ فقد صار ثقيلاً لأنه ذو وصية صعبة لا تحتملها النفس الميتة بالخطايا والذنوب والمستعبدة لشهواتها.

==============
   وحينما يستفيق الإنسان ويشعر بأنين تحت ثقل الخطية الموجع للنفس الهادر لكرامتها، ففي تلك الحالة يحاول أن يصنع لنفسه مخرجاً حسب فكره أو بحسب رأي الناس وخبراتهم، إذ أنه يجد أن في يديه أو يدي بعض الأشخاص الحل الصحيح للخروج من دائرتها المُميتة ليتحرر من سطوتها، وبذلك يبدأ يُصيغ لنفسه معرفة خاصة ليتخلص من ثقل الخطية التي يحملها، فيُنشئ لنفسه منهج توبة تدريبي ليتخلص من ثقل الضمير وتعب الأنين الداخلي، ويظن أن هذا هو طريق الخلاص الذي يحتاج لجهده الخاص، ليتخلص من حالة الموت التي كان يحيا فيها وتؤلمه، ليخرج من تحت استعباد الخطية، وبذلك تنشأ عنده توبة مريضة تدخله يا إما في الكبرياء إذا كانت إرادته قوية وانتصر على ذاته وكف عن فعل الشرّ بعزيمة نفسه التي لا تلين، يا إما تدخله في حزن ضميره الإنساني الذي يصل به إلى الفشل واليأس من رحمة الله وحنانه الفائق، ويتأكد من أنه هالك لا محالة فتتفسخ شخصيته ويُصاب بأمراض نفسية لا حصر لها. 

==============
   لأن في الواقع الروحي واللاهوتي أنه لن ينفع الإنسان أن يصنع لنفسه منهج خلاصي، وأن يحاول أن يجدد نفسه بنفسه مستقلاً عن خالقه، لأن كما قال أحد الآباء المستنيرين: [أن كل من يدير ظهره مبتعداً عن "كلمة" الله الكائن والموجود (في العالم) ويُصيغ لنفسه معرفة أخرى هي في الحقيقة ليست كائنة (أي ليس لها وجود فعلي)، فإنه يسقط حتماً إلى العدم]، لأن المشكلة الحقيقية تكمن في الموت والعُزلة عن الله وعدم القدرة أن يرفع الإنسان نفسه للعلو الإلهي الفائق والتواجد في محضره، وأن يُقيم شركة حقيقية مع الله الحي.

==============
   فمن الممكن أن يكف الإنسان عن الخطية بقليل أو كثير من الجهد بالتدريب، لكنه سيظل وحيداً منعزلاً عن الأصل المخلوق عليه، لأن كل من يكون مستقلاً عن أصل صورته، فهو حتماً سيظل في وحدة العزلة منفصلاً بعيداً عن الصورة التي خُلق عليها، لأن من المستحيل أن نحيا في معزل عن الله، فالابن الوحيد أتى حسب التدبير في ملء الزمان لكي يدخلنا إلى داخل الله، لأن هو الوسيط الوحيد (في المُطلق) الذي بواسطته نعود لأصل مكانتنا الأولى، لأن الهدف من مجيء المخلص أن يعيد لنا المجد المفقود بصورة أكثر ثباتاً، إذ أنه بشخصه صار الضامن لنا، لأنه اتخذ جسم بشريتنا وصعد به وجلس عن يمين العظمة في الأعالي ليكون لنا باكورة، فبدون شركة اللوغوس والتصاقنا به لن تنفعنا توبة ولا حتى معرفة أو عبادة بكل أشكالها، لأن كل هذه الأعمال لن تجعلنا ننال قوة النعمة ولا البركة السماوية، لأن الرب يسوع هو المجرى الذي من خلاله ننال كل عطية سماوية صالحة، لأن بدون اللوغوس لن نستطيع أن نقترب من الله ولا أن نعرفه.​


----------



## aymonded (13 يونيو 2020)

*والسؤال الذي سيُطرح الآن:*
   ما هو المطلوب من الإنسان لكي يدخل في سر معرفة الله الحقيقية ليتخلص من الفساد ويفلت من الموت الذي ساد وملك عليه بالخطية؟​ 
==============
   + في الحقيقة لن نعرف الله ولن نتحرر من الخطية أبداً وننفك من سلطان الموت المُدمر للنفس، ونحن لم نلتقي بعد بمسيح القيامة والحياة، من جهة أننا رأيناه وشهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة بالإيمان الحي الحقيقي؛ فأن أردنا بكل شهوة قلبنا أن نراه حقاً، لا بُدَّ من أن نراه حيث يكون هوَّ، أي في مقرّ سكناه الخاص، ولا نبحث عنه بعيداً عن مكانه؛ لذلك السؤال الصحيح الذي ينبغي أن نسأله هو: أين يا تُرى مقرّ سكنى الله الحقيقي، لكي نذهب إليه في مكانه، ونراه، ونستشعر حضوره، ونتحدث معه شخصياً، ونستقبل منه قوة شفاء نفوسنا، وننال نعمته، ونكتسي بمجده، ونمتلئ من فرحه وسلامه الدائم. 

==============
   في الحقيقة يلزمنا أولاً أن نعلم يقيناً أن الله لا يسكن في هياكل من صنع البشرّ، ولا يستقر ويتواجد في أماكن يقال عنها مقدسة بكونها مكرسة لهُ، أو بكونها مكان للعابدة، أو عاش بها في الجسد قبل صعوده، لأن إلهنا ليس إله الحيز الضيق، وهو بطبيعته إله أحياء وليس إله حجارة وجماد مباني تزول وتتأثر بعوامل الزمن، لأنها لا تستحق أن تكون مقراً لسكناه الخاص وواجبة التقديس، ولا هو حتى إله أموات في القبور، فهو لا يسكن إلا في هيكله، بناءه الخاص، أي الذي من صُنعه هوًّ، أي الذي بناه بنفسه، وليس من صناعة آخر، ولا حتى لو كان بناء ملائكة، لأنه لا يسكن في هياكل مُصنعة بيد آخر غيره.

==============
   ولا ينبغي علينا الآن أن نتفلسف وندافع عن أماكن بعينها، فنتكلم عن حضور الله فيها بشكل مُخصص ونقول إنه مكتوب أنه ظهر في أماكن مُحددة في العهد القديم وفي الهيكل، أو نقول إنه متواجد في مبنى كنسي بعينه أو مبنى مُحدد أو أماكن مقدسة خاصة في العهد الجديد والدليل المعجزات التي تحدث، لأن بطبيعته هو حاضر في كل زمان ولا يحده مكان على الإطلاق، ولا ينحصر تجليه في أماكن مميزة وأماكن أخرى يكون غائباً عنها، فلو دخلنا في هذا الحديث العقيم وهذا الجدل الباطل فسنسقط حتماً بل وفوراً من التدبير الخلاصي، ونبتعد تماماً عن عمل الله الحي، ويظهر جلياً أننا حقاً لم نعرف الله في حقيقه مجده ولا نعرف هدف عمله المعلن في كلمته، فهذه الأمور الجدلية هي سبب بُعد الناس عن الله، وهذه هي خدعة العدو في هذه الأيام الصعبة، وهو تحوير الكلام لمعاني أُخرى للبُعد عن القصد ونوال فهماً لتستقيم الحياة ونسلك بلياقة ونحيا بالتقوى، فلنحذر وننتبه ولا نسقط في هذا الفخ القاتل للنفس، المُعطل لنور الإنجيل في النفس، لذلك قال الرسول: الذين فيهم إله هذا الدهر، قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين، لئلا تضيء لهم إنارة إنجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله. (2كورنثوس 4: 4)

==============
   فنحن كإنسان – على وجهٍ خاص – صناعة الله المُميزة، وقد أنشأنا بنفسه هياكل مخصصه لهُ (1كورنثوس 3: 16)، مدشنة ومكرسة، لنكون مقراً لسكناه على نحو شخصي، لذلك غرس ملامحه الخاصة فينا، بمعنى أنه أهلنا لتلك السكنى، وهذا هو الهيكل المقدس الذي شوهناه بسقوطنا فانعزلنا عنه، ولم نعد نشعر بقيمته الحقيقية، وقد استبدلناه بأماكن مادية قلنا عنها أنها مقدسة، وقد خصصناها لهُ، واحترمناها جداً ووقرناها للغاية، وجملناها بكل زينة مادية، ولكننا – للأسف – نسينا تماماً أن نخصص أنفسنا ونُزينها لشخصه العظيم القدوس القائل: يَا ابْنِي أَعْطِنِي قَلْبَكَ وَلْتُلاَحِظْ عَيْنَاكَ طُرُقِي (أمثال 23: 26)، وهذه هي المفارقة العظيمة الحادثة لنا، لأننا نسينا أنفسنا حسب طبيعة خلقها ومكانتها الحقيقية، وصنعنا مباني فخمة لكي تليق بالله، وهذه هي التي تُديننا أمامه، لأننا اهتممنا بها كحجر ولم نهتم بأنفسنا التي هي الأصل والأساس الحي[FONT=&quot][1].​

==============
   ولكن بالرغم من هذا التشوية والتشويش الحادث فينا، فما زال هناك بقية قليلة ثابتة في أعماقنا، لأن الملامح الإلهية لم تفنى أو تزول بالتمام، بل ظلت موجودة عميقاً في أي وكل إنسان، لذلك يوجد إحساس داخلي أصيل وعميق، وشوق دائم لا يُطفأ، بالحنين إلى الله الحي، أحياناً يظهر بقوة وسلطان، وأحياناً يخفت أو يختفي، لكنه يظهر من حين لآخر، وهو الذي يولد شعور بأن هناك شيء عظيم جداً ينقصنا، مهما ما كان عندنا من إمكانيات مادية وقدرات عقلية وجسدية، لذلك نظل تائهين، نحيا ونعيش في قلق واضطراب داخلي عظيم كل أيام عُمرنا، ولا يستطيع أن يُشبعنا شيء في هذا العالم من مال أو جاه أو شهوة أو حتى خير نصنعه وأعمال حسنة نسلك فيها، أو تجربة حب نعيشها، لأننا نشعر أن كل هذا ناقص غير مُشبع لأنفُسنا إطلاقاً، بل ويسبب لنا جوع وعطش متزايد يجعلنا أكثر جفافاً مما كنا، بل وقد يُسبب حزن عميق عظيم يجعل نفوسنا قلقة مضطربة وفي عدم راحة قد تصل لحد المرض النفسي الخطير، لأننا لم نجد سرّ شبعنا الحقيقي وراحة نفوسنا، وهو الرب وحده لأنه هو فعلاً الوحيد (في المطلق) راحة النفس وسلامها وهدوء قلبها وفرحها الخاص والوحيد.

==============
         [FONT=&quot][1] ملحوظة مهمة: الكلام هنا لا يدعوا لإبطال الأماكن المخصصة لاجتماع الشعب والعبادة والصلوات، لأن هذا مشروع بل واجب موضوع علينا كلنا، القصد فقط أننا نرى حقيقة القصد الإلهي وهو الإنسان، فينبغي أن نهتم بهيكل جسدنا وقلبنا الذي هو عرش الله الخاص، لأن هدفنا أن يرتاح الله فينا، لأن الأماكن كلها ملك الله وتحت سلطانه ولا يهمه شكلها ولا رونقها إنما يهتم بالإنسان حبيبه الخاص، لأنه لم يخلص مباني ولم ينقذ هياكل مصنوعة بيد بشر، بل الإنسان وحده..[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (13 يونيو 2020)

*+ ولكن كيف يُمكننا أن نرى الله!! *​   في الحقيقة أننا لن نستطيع ان نُبصر الله ونعاين نوره العظيم إن لم تُزال عن أعيُننا الغشاوة أولاً، وبذلك بُرفع البرقع الحاجز للنور؟ كما أنه لا يُمكننا أن نلتقي مع الله لقاء حقيقي إذا لم نفتح قلبنا لاستقباله! لأن القلب وحده المكان المخصص للقاء، وقد دلنا الرب يسوع بفمه الطاهر على الطريق الحقيقي السليم والصحيح لمعاينته ورؤيته الحقيقية، لأنه ينبغي أن نصغي إليه ولا نخترع طريق أو نُعين ونرسم طريقة تعجبنا أو نُسر بها ونقول عنها أنها الطريقة الصحيحة، لأنه قال: طوبى لأنقياء القلب فأنهم يُعاينون الله (متى 5: 8)، *فنقاوة القلب هو الطريق الوحيد* للمعاينة حسب ما أظهر شخص ربنا يسوع لنا؛ لأن بدون *نقاوة القلب وطهارة الضمير* من المستحيل على أحد أن يُعاينه إطلاقاً، لأن في البدء كان آدم يرى الله عياناً بسبب بساطة طبيعته وقلبه الطاهر النقي، ولكن بدأ الهروب من الحضرة الإلهية حينما تمرد وخالف الوصية الأولى، فأحاطت الظلمة به من كل جانب، وفقد بساطته الأولى، ولم يعد قلبه طاهراً نقياً كما كان.

==============
   فبدون القداسة ونقاوة القلب كيف يُعاين الإنسان الله، ومن منا لم يحاول – مُستميتاً – بكل أمانة وإخلاص أن يُنقي قلبه بكل طريقة يراها ممكنه، ولم يصل في النهاية إلا لطريق مسدود وقد فشل فشلاً ذريعاً حتى أنه اقتنع تماماً أن هذا الأمر مستحيل، ولا يستطيع مهما ما كانت إرادته جبارة وإمكانياته عظيمة، أن يصل لهذه النقاوة التي قصدها الرب في كلمته، لأن مهما ما كف عن الخطية فأنه يشعر بهياجها وإغراءاتها التي تجعله يُسبى ويعود إليها غصباً، وحتى لو لم يعود، لكنه لن يستطيع أن يطهر ضميره من الداخل ويجعل قلبه بريء مثل الطفل البسيط الذي لا يعي أو يُدرك معنى الشرّ.

==============
   نعم لقد حاول الإنسان عَبر التاريخ الإنساني كله، أن يعود إلى نفسه ويُنقي قلبه ويغسل ضميره المتعب، لكي تعود له الصورة الأولى من البراءة والحُرية التي كانت متجذرة في طبيعته حسب الخلق الأول، ولكنه ازداد ضلالاً وصار من تيه لتيه متغرباً عن الله وعن نفسه، وسار من ضعف لموت، إذ أنه حينما عاد إلى نفسه، عاد بمعزل عن خالقه، وحاول أن يُصلح نفسه بنفسه بكثرة من الأعمال الحسنة لكي يُرضي الله الذي وضع معرفته اللاهوتية في فكره حسب ما توصل إليه من معلومات وأفكار جمعها من هنا وهناك، فصار إلى ضلالٍ أشد وابتعد جداً عن الحضرة الإلهية، لأن ما يجمعه الإنسان عن الله ويضع لهُ صورة معينه في عقله لكي يصل إليها، هي تُعتبر الوثنية عينها، لأنه حاول أن يصل للإله المُصنع في فكره الشخصي، أي إله المعلومات القانع بها عقله والمرتاح لها قلبه، أي أنه سبك الإله في كور عقله، وهذا بالطبع ليس هو الإله الحي الحقيقي الذي يُعلن عن ذاته شخصاً حياً وروحاً مُحيياً، لذلك حاول الإنسان جاهداً أن يعود لله "بعمل" شخصي من عنده هوَّ، يقوم به من خلال معرفة جمعها ووضعها في فكره أو تأملات تأملها، ولكنه لم ينجح وفشل تماماً، إذ أن كل أعماله وتقواه وجهاده وكل معرفته الكاملة والصالحة لا تقدر أن ترفعه لمستوى مجد الحضرة الإلهية الفائقة ليبصر ويشاهد ويعاين نور المجد الإلهي الفائق، فكان من المستحيل الوصول لله الحي، لأن الله لا يُستحضر ولا يُجمَّع معلومات عنه، ولا يُحصر في كُتب ولا مراجع ولا أصول دراسة لغوية على وجه الإطلاق، بل وأيضاً لا يستطيع أحد – في المُطلق – أن يخترق المجال الإلهي ويرتفع للسماوات بأي حال ومهما ما وصل من معرفة وقدرة مُذهلة وإدراك عميق للحق واستنارة بشرية.

==============
   فالنفس الميتة المُتغربة عن الحضرة الإلهية، لا تستطيع أن تدخل وترتفع للحي القيوم لأنها لا تستطيع أن تقوم من تلقاء ذاتها وتستنير بالروح بقدراتها، لأننا لم نرى ظلمة تتحول للنور والنور غائب عنها، وأيضاً لم نرى ميتاً يموت ويفسد ثم يقوم من تلقاء ذاته ويحس ويشعر بالحياة مرة أُخرى! لأن هذا مستحيل مهما ما صنعنا له، بل ومهما ما وضعنا عليه أغلى العطور وأثمنها، بل وحتى لو تم تحنيطه في ناووس من الذهب والفضة والحجارة الكريمة واللآلئ الثمينة، فهكذا هي أعمالنا، لأنها هي التابوت الخارجي الجميل المُزين الذي يحوي ممات نفوسنا الشقية في داخله، المتسلط عليها الموت، كقبور مُبيَّضة من الخارج ومن الداخل مملوءة عفونة وعظام نخرة يأكلها الدود عائدة للتراب التي أُخذت منه.

==============
   ولكن الحل الوحيد الحقيقي أن اللوغوس الرب الحي من السماء أتانا من فوق مُتجسداً: والكلمة صار جسداً وحل فينا (حسب النص اليوناني) (يوحنا 1: 14)، فلقد عَبَرَ المسيح كلمة الله المتجسد الفجوة الهائلة التي نشأت بين الإنسان وإلهه مصدر حياته ووجوده، أي انه عَبر الفرقة والعُزلة التي بين الإنسان ونفسه، وبين الإنسان والله، فقد وَحَدَّ الكل في نفسه مع الله، لذلك *فمنذ التجسد الإلهي لم يعُد الإنسان يُعرف بمعزل عن الله، ولا الله بمعزل عن الإنسان*، لأن الكلمة اتخذ جسداً، أي انه اتحد بجسد إنسانيتنا اتحاداً حقيقياً لا يقبل الشك، بل اتحاداً لا انفصال فيه (لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين) أي اتحاداً أبدياً غير متغير، إذ أنه مجده بالقيامة وصعد به وجلس به عن يمين العظمة في الأعالي، ومن المستحيل على الإطلاق أن يتخلى عن جسم بشريته لأنه صار معه واحداً بسر عظيم بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير.

==============
   وهذه الحقيقة التي أُعلنت لنا في الإنجيل ليست فكرة نفرح بها، أو معلومة نحفظها كدراسة لنُقدمها للناس كعلم، ولكننا نحتاج إليها بشدة كواقع نعيشه، أي نُريد أن تتحقق فينا فعلياً، أي نتذوقها على المستوى العملي، وذلك بقبولنا سرّ التجسد الإلهي على مستوى إيمان الخبرة الواقعية التي فيها نتحسس موضعنا فيه كأعضاء جسده، لأننا لن نرتاح أن لم نجده فينا ساكناً فعلياً، ونحن به ملتصقين التصاقاً، فنكون معهُ روحاً واحداً (1كورنثوس 6: 17)، لأن ما معنى أن الكلمة صار جسداً وحل فينا ورأينا مجده، أن لم ندخل في هذا السرّ العظيم الذي للتقوى (عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد – 1تيموثاوس 3: 16)، فكيف نتذوق سرّ التقوى الحقيقي إلا من خلال تجسد الكلمة، وتجسد الكلمة بالنسبة لنا = الاتحاد بالله وحياة الشركة، لأن الرب نفسه طلب لأجلنا وأعلنها بوضوح قائلاً: ليكون الجميع واحداً كما انك أنت أيها الآب في وأنا فيك، ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا ليؤمن العالم انك أرسلتني؛ وعرفتهم اسمك وسأُعرفهم ليكون فيهم الحب الذي أحببتني به، وأكون أنا فيهم (يوحنا 17: 21، 26)، فهذه هي مشيئته وتدبيره الخاص أنه يكون فينا ونحن فيه، لأن هذا هو سر التدبير كله وغاية التجسد.

==============
   وبالطبع قبول تجسد الرب والإيمان به ليس هو مجرد إقرار شفتين أو قبول الفكرة في حد ذاتها، بل هو قبول تحولنا إلى صورة الابن بالروح القدس الذي يعمل في داخلنا سراً: وَنَحْنُ جَمِيعاً نَاظِرِينَ مَجْدَ الرَّبِّ بِوَجْهٍ مَكْشُوفٍ، كَمَا فِي مِرْآةٍ، *نَتَغَيَّرُ* إِلَى تِلْكَ الصُّورَةِ عَيْنِهَا، مِنْ مَجْدٍ إِلَى مَجْدٍ، كَمَا مِنَ الرَّبِّ الرُّوحِ (2كورنثوس 3: 18)، أي هو قبولنا لمعمودية الرب وتحقيقها فينا بمعموديتنا التي تتجدد فينا بالتوبة الذي يحركنا إليها الروح القدس.

==============
   ومعموديتنا هي بالطبع قبولنا مسحة يسوع التي تجعلنا منتسبين إليه لكي يقودنا الروح القدس إلى البرية، وإلى الجلجثة مع شخصه القدوس، بل وإلى القبر لنموت معه عن إنسانيتنا القديمة عملياً، وندخل في سرّ قيامته، وهي قيامة النفس التي هي القيامة الأولى، وننتظر بسهر على حياتنا خاضعين للنعمة مستعدين للقيامة الثانية والأخيرة، قيامة الجسد وتمجيده وإعلان فداءه الأخير.
==============

ومن صميم هذه العلاقة الجديدة في المسيح الرب نتذوق خبرة حضور الله الشخصي والخاص جداً في أعماق القلب من الداخل سراً، ومن هُنا نُدرك سرّ كرامتنا في المسيح، ويقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: أعرف أيها الإنسان سموك وكرامتك وشرفك عند الله، لكونك أخاً للمسيح (من جهة أنه اتخذ بشريتنا مقراً لهُ متحداً بها اتحاد لا يقبل الافتراق ولا للُحيظة واحدة)، وصديقاً للملك، وعروساً للعريس السماوي، لأن كل من استطاع أن يعرف كرامة نفسه، فأنه يستطيع أن يعرف قوة وأسرار اللاهوت، وبذلك ينسحق ويتضع أكثر. (عظة 27: 1)​


----------



## aymonded (14 يونيو 2020)

*ماذا نفعل – بالتحديد – لندخل في سرّ معرفة الله*​   يقول القديس أغسطينوس: *عُد إلى نفسك* مما هو خارج عنها، ثم *سلم نفسك* إلى خالقك الذي بحث عنك ضائعاً، ووجدك ضالاً، وردك إليه.. عُد إلى نفسك *وكمل سيرك* إلى خالقك.​============== *1 – من المهم قبل كل شيء أن نعي وندرك قيمة أنفسنا*​   وهذه هي الخطوة الأولى والأساسية الهامة للغاية في الموضوع، لذلك علينا أولاً أن نعي قبل كل شيء أنه كما تُعلمنا الطبيعية أن الجواهر واللآلئ الثمينة لا تفقد خواصها إذا اتسخت وتوحلت وزال شكلها الحقيقي واختفى جمالها، لأن رونقها ما زال في داخلها، ولا يعود إليها أبداً إلا إذا اغتسلت، فتصير لامعة وتعود إليها قيمتها الحقيقية التي كانت مستترة تحت طبقة من وسخ القذارة التي كانت تعتليها، لذلك الله منذ بدء السقوط يُنادي: (آدم أين أنت)، لأن السقوط جعل آدم يهرب ويتوارى من أمام الله الحي، لأن الخطية غطت وكست كيانه بالظلمة، فأزالت رونق جمال طبيعته البسيطة المخلوقة على مجد صورة البهاء الإلهي، لكن تحت رُكام هذا الوسخ، هُناك جمال آخر مُميز، لكنه ملتصق به التراب التصاقاً، لذلك فهو يحتاج لغسيل قوي ليُعاد هذا الجمال لأصله، بل وبصورة أشد بهاء مما كان عليه، فيصير أكثر قيمة وأغلى ثمناً، لذلك نحن نحتاج أن نعود لخالقنا الحبيب لندخل في الغسل وتطهير الضمير، فيعود بهاء المجد المستتر في جوهرنا العقلي الأصيل، لذلك يقول الرسول لأهل كورنثوس: وَهَكَذَا كَانَ أُنَاسٌ مِنْكُمْ (يحيون في الشر والفساد). لَكِنِ اغْتَسَلْتُمْ بَلْ تَقَدَّسْتُمْ بَلْ تَبَرَّرْتُمْ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ وَبِرُوحِ إِلَهِنَا (1كورتثوس 6: 11).

==============
   لذلك حينما قال القديس أغسطينوس سلِّم نفسك إلى خالقك، فالغرض أنك تكون بين يديه لتخلص وتنال شفاء من مرض الموت، وتدخل في سرّ الاغتسال والتقديس والتبرير، لتصير ذات رونق خاص ونفسك تعود لأصلها الحقيقي، أي أن جوهر عقلك يتنقى وتصير إنساناً جديداً كلياً لتظهر قيمة نفسك الحقيقية، فتبدأ تشعر بالراحة والسلام، بكونك تنظر وترى وتُعاين بهاء مجد الله الحي الذي كان مستتراً عنك زمان هذا مقدراه.
   لأن أن لم تصير الجوهرة منحوتة ببراعة ومُشكلة جيداً، ونظيفة لامعة، فأنها لن تعكس النور الساقط عليها وتظهر أنها بلا قيمة، لأن لا شكل ولا منظر لها، وهكذا نحن أيضاً، أن لم ينقينا الله ويشكلنا على صورته فلن نعكس بهاء مجد نوره المشرق علينا.

============== *2 – عُد إلى نفسك مما هو خارج عنها*​   هناك في كل إنسان ما هو منظور وما هو غير منظور، فالمنظور كل ما تراه عينيه ويبقى في الذاكرة محفوظاً، لأنه عبارة عن تراكم خبرات السنين، فنحن نرى مناظر، ونتلامس مع أشياء، ونفعل أفعال كثيرة متنوعة، مثل الأعمال المختلفة، والملبس والمأكل والمشرب والمقتنيات والأموال، بل وأيضاً الخدمات وغيرها الكثير والكثير، وكلها أشياء مهمه لكنها خارجيه، وكثرة انشغالنا بها وانحصارنا فيها بكونها مجال عملنا واهتمامنا، فأنها كثيراً ما تُلهينا وتشغل أوقاتنا.

==============
   والغير منظور هو الجوهر العقلي، أو طبيعة جوهر النفس الخاص بنا، وهي تُعتبر منطقة أعماق نفوسنا من الداخل حيث رغباتنا الدفينة وشعورنا الخفي السري المستتر في الباطن، وهذه المنطقة تعتبر – بالنسبة لنا – غريبة، لأننا تغربنا كثيراً وابتعدنا عنها تماماً، ولا نستطيع زيارتها بسبب تركيزنا على الخارج وانحصارنا فيه، لأن له رونقه وجاذبيته الخاصة التي بها يشد الناس لمنطقة أُخرى تلهيهم عن أصل طبيعتهم الجوهرية، فأضل الإنسان حتى أنه شرد عن الحق وتاه في وسط زحام الحياة الحاضرة وانحصر في شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظم المعيشة.

==============
   فلكي يستطيع (أي إنسان) أن يعود إلى نفسه، ويدخل لهذه المنطقة البعيدة، عليه أولاً أن يرفض كل انشغال بما هو غير أصيل وفارغ من المضمون، بل وكل ما هو غير ضروري، وكل ما هو دخيل على النفس وسبب في تشويش رؤيتها السليمة، وأعمى عين الذهن الداخلية.
   مع العلم بأن رفض ما هو غريب ودخيل لا يأتي بمجرد فكرة عابرة أو وقفة تأمل مع النفس، بل يحتاج رؤية عملية واقعية يقينية، مع تفكير واعي بيقظة عقل أدرك حقيقة المشكلة المتورط فيها فرفضها ونبذها وقام وتحرك من مكانه، وهناك مثل يوضح لنا هذا الكلام بصورة عملية واضحة، وهو مثل الابن الضال الذي واجه نفسه بشجاعة وصدق، فعاد إلى نفسه بعدما رأى المزلة بسبب حالة الفلس المروع الذي أصابه من جراء طياشة فكره، وما وصل إليه حاله بعدما كان عائشاً كأمير في بيت أبيه الصالح، لذلك يقول الشيخ الروحاني (القديس يوحنا سابا): 
   + لا يقدر إنسان أن ينظر الحُسن الذي في داخله، قبل أن يُهين ويرذل كل حُسن خارجه. ولا يُمكنه أن يتمتع بالله قبل أن يحتقر العالم كله (بالطبع لا يقصد الناس الذين في العالم، بل القصد كل ما فيه من شهوات، وأيضاً كل رغبة في غناه الزائل والاعتماد عليه في كل شيء، أي بلغة الإنجيل شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظم المعيشة)

==============
   لذلك الرب فاحص الكلى والقلوب حينما كان يلتقي مع أحد، يدعوه لتبعيته، لكنه يُشير على العائق الذي يعطل طريقه ويعوق مسيرته معهُ، فيقول أترك أو بيع أو أن ابن الإنسان ليس لهُ اين يسند رأسه، وهذا حتى على مستوى العهدين وكمثال إبراهيم والشاب الغني والتلاميذ، ففي حالة إبراهيم قال له اترك بيتك وعشيرتك، وللشاب الغني قال له بع كل أملاكك، وللتلاميذ اتبعني فتركوا الشباك وتبعاه، وهكذا يستمر صوت الرب لكل إنسان على حده مختلف حسب ما يرى قلبه، ليرفع المعوق الرئيسي الذي يمنع النفس عن تبعية خالقها في مسيرة التجديد والتقديس وحياة البرّ والتقوى، ليظهر جمالها الحقيقي حسب سرّ خلقها الأول.

==============
   لذلك علينا أن نحذر من الحجج التي تخرج منا ببراهين فكرية وحسب كلام الإنسانية المُقنع، لأن حينما يتكلم الرب كطبيب للنفس ويمس الداء في داخلنا ليُشفينا فعلياً، أحياناً كثيرة نتهرب منه، إذ نلوي الكلام لمعنى آخر، ثم نحاول نجلس على كرسي التعليم لنحاول أن نُحلل ونشرح الكلام في معاني روحية ولاهوتية وتأملات تبدو منطقية ومتفقه مع التعليم جداً، بل ورائعة للغاية لكل من يسمعها، لكن في الواقع نحن نهرب من المواجهة مع المسيح الرب، لأننا لا نُريد أن نتخلى عن أي شيء يسبب لنا المسرة الوقتية، لأن التواجد في محضره والجلوس على مائدته سيجعلنا نتخلى عن حالنا الذي نعيشه، لذلك دائماً نتحجج بحجج سخيفة، لذلك قال الرب هذا المثل:
    إنسان صنع عشاء عظيماً ودعا كثيرين. وأرسل عبده في ساعة العشاء ليقول للمدعوين: تعالوا لأن كل شيء قد أُعد. *فابتدأ الجميع برأي واحد يستعفون*، 
   قال له الأول: "إني اشتريت حقلاً وأنا مضطر أن أخرج وانظره، *أسألك أن تعفيني*"
   وقال آخر: "إني اشتريت خمسة أزواج بقر وأنا ماضٍ لامتحنها، *أسألك أن تعفيني*"
   وقال آخر: "إني تزوجت بامرأة فلذلك *لا أقدر أن أجئ*"
   فأتى ذلك العبد وأخبر سيده بذلك، حينئذٍ غضب رب البيت وقال لعبده أُخرج عاجلاً إلى شوارع المدينة وأزقتها، وادخل إلى هُنا المساكين والجدع والعرج والعمي. فقال العبد يا سيد قد صار كما أمرت، ويوجد أيضاً مكان. فقال السيد للعبد أخرج إلى الطرق والسياجات وألزمهم بالدخول حتى يمتلئ بيتي. لأني اقول لكم أنه ليس واحد من أولئك الرجال المدعوين (الذين استعفوا) يذوق عشائي. (لوقا 14: 17 – 24)

==============
   يقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: 
   إن الكتاب المقدس يقول: "من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته"، وذلك من أجل حفظ كيان المحبة الجسدية، فكم يكون علينا إذا أردنا أن نشترك مع الله في حياة الحب الإلهي والعِشرة معه، يتحتم علينا أن نتجرد من كل حب العالم وكل الأمور الخارجية المنظورة.
   ولنا أن نصغي لوصية القديس الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير: 
   وأنا أطلب إليكم باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح أن لا تتوانوا عن حياتكم وخلاصكم، ولا تَدعوا هذا الزمان الزائل يسرق منكم الحياة الأبدية، ولا هذا الجسد اللحمي الفاني يُبعدكم عن المملكة النورانية. ولا هذا الكرسي الفاني الهالك يُنزلكم عن كراسي محفل الملائكة. بالحقيقة يا أولادي إن نفسي لمندهشة، وروحي مُنزعجة، لأننا أُعطينا كُلنا الحرية أن نكون قديسين، ونحن بعمانا سكرنا بأوجاع هذا العالم. 

==============
   فنحن رغم دعوتنا للقداسة لنُعاين الرب، لا نهتم أو نركز في دعوتنا المقدسة للحياة في المسيح يسوع ربنا، ونظل نشرب من نبع الغم ونسكر بكأس خمر العالم الذي يتسبب في الأوجاع الداخلية للنفس ويُدمرها كُلياً مع الوقت، لأننا نمس فيه كل رجس ونجس وننجرف بتيار الفساد والشرّ، ونحمل الهم والقلق يومياً، ونحيا بالاضطراب في عدم سلام ولا راحة، لذلك واجب علينا الآن أن نعرف حالنا ونواجه أنفسنا بشجاعة تامة بكل هدوء وتأني، معترفين – بكل صدق – بهول مشكلتنا أمام الله وحده، وبحكمة نتوب ونرجع إليه ونتبعه بدون أن نضع المعوقات بحجج واهيه تُهلكنا في النهاية، وهذا يقودنا للشيء الثالث الذي ينبغي أن نعمله.​


----------



## aymonded (14 يونيو 2020)

*3 – سلِّم نفسك إلى خالقك *​   الذي بحث عنك ضائعاً، ووجدك ضالاً، وردك إليه*.*
   تسليم النفس في المفهوم المسيحي السليم يعني: [الهجر – الترك – التخلي – التنازل – يستودع لـ – تحت القيادة]، أو يدع آخر يقوده كما شاء = [استعبد نفسه]، أو [باع نفسه بنفسه لهُ بكامل قواه العقلية وتمام إرادته]، لأنها رغبته الشخصية النابعة من الداخل بدون طلب أو ضغط أو إكراه خارجي، وذلك ليكون عبداً لهُ، عبد كلي الخضوع بوداعة وتواضع وطاعة حتى الموت.
==============
   وهذا التسليم يحتاج نضوج، لكي يكون الإنسان في حالة من الوعي اللازم لاتخاذ هذا القرار، لأن بداية الحياة مع الله، عادةً تكون بداية طفولية، تحتاج لنمو ووصول لمرحلة النضوج، فتسليم الطفولة شيء، وتسليم الرجولة شيء آخر، لأن التسليم يبدأ بالطفولة ويصل لقمة كماله في الرجولة، لأن الطفل لا يستطيع أن يتحمل الألم ويتقدم للصليب والموت، لا بُدَّ من أن ينضج أولاً ويكتمل وعيه حتى يستطيع بكامل الوعي يُقبل على هذه الخطوة ويحسبها بدقة ويتحمل كل نتائجها، لذلك لا ينبغي أن نتعجل الأمور ونتمهل إلى أن ننال نعمة لنصل للنضوج والوعي لكي نقدم أنفسنا بأمانة وإخلاص ولا نتراجع، أو نجزع من الضيق والآلام لذلك مكتوب: حقق ما نطقت به، وكن أميناً معه، فتنال في كل حين بغيتك؛ لا تخف البتة مما أنت عتيد أن تتألم به، هوذا إبليس مُزمع أن يُلقي بعضاً منكم في السجن، لكي تُجربوا ويكون لكم ضيق عشرة أيام، كن أميناً إلى الموت، فسأُعطيك إكليل الحياة. (سيراخ 29: 3؛ رؤيا 2: 10)  

==============
   وبالطبع لن نصل إلى هذا التسليم بهذا المعنى بدون أن نقترب أولاً من الله الحي بشوق ورغبة قلبنا في أن نحيا في شركة معه في النور، حتى نصل لحد اليقين أن ليس لنا حياة إلا في شخصه القدوس، ورأينا محبته لنا الظاهرة في بحثه عنا نحن الضالين، مثل الراعي الصالح الذي فتش عن الخروف الضال ورده إلى القطيع، لأن إصراره أن ينقذه ويرده لئلا يهلك ويضيع إلى الأبد.

==============
   فأننا بسبب هذه المحبة وحدها التي تُحاصرنا من كل جانب واتجاه [هذه التي ظهرت وتجلت في موت الصليب، لأن اللهَ بَيَّنَ مَحَبَّتَهُ لَنَا لأَنَّهُ وَنَحْنُ بَعْدُ خُطَاةٌ مَاتَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِنَا (رومية 5: 8)]، بكل ثقة نستودع أنفسنا بين يديه، أولاً بعودتنا إليه بالتوبة والإيمان بالإنجيل، إنجيل الخلاص وشفاء النفس المتعبة، فيتمم فينا عمله الخاص وتبدأ عملية التغيير بطاعة روحه الساكن فينا، لأنه يأخذ منه ويُعطينا، لأنه يتمم فينا الخلق الجديد من خلال الصلاة وقراءة الكلمة وحفظ حياة التوبة بالثبات فيها، وإصرارنا أن نحيا معه مهما ما كانت التكلفة والمعوقات وأنواعها المختلفة.

==============
   ومن الطبيعي في تلك الحالة ندخل في سرّ الشركة، وحينما نتذوق حلاوة عمله وقوة تعزياته التي يهبها لنا ورعاية محبته الفائقة، فأننا ندخل في قرار تسليم النفس، فنستعبد أنفسنا لهُ ونُسلمها بالتمام، لأن مستحيل يأتي تسليم حقيقي بالمعنى الذي تم توضيحه بدون توبة وإيمان حقيقي بشخص المسيح الرب، هذا الذي بدوره يجعلنا نقف أمامه في الصلاة نتوسل أن يمسك زمام أمرنا ويقودنا بنفسه ومعه إلى الصليب حتى الموت ليشع حياته فينا الخاصة فندخل في معرفة قوة قيامة وشركة آلامه متشبهين بموته، لأنه هو نفسه أتى في الجسد حسب التدبير في ملء الزمان وعاش كعبد خاضعاً لمشيئة الآب مُتممها إلى الكمال، لأنه لم يفعل شيئاً من نفسه، وذلك ليُسلمنا نفس ذات الطاعة التي أطاعها، لنحيا بنفس ذات التسليم عينه الذي عاش به في الجسد.
==============
   فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ، فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ، وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً مِنْ نَفْسِي، بَلْ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذَا كَمَا عَلَّمَنِي أَبِي، وَالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ مَعِي، وَلَمْ يَتْرُكْنِي الآبُ وَحْدِي، *لأَنِّي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ أَفْعَلُ مَا يُرْضِيهِ*»؛ قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «طَعَامِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي وَأُتَمِّمَ عَمَلَهُ» (يوحنا 8: 28 – 29؛ يوحنا 4: 34)
   وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان: وضع نفسه (أَمْعَنَ فِي الاِتِّضَاعِ)، وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب؛ مَعَ كَوْنِهِ ابْناً تَعَلَّمَ الطَّاعَةَ مِمَّا تَأَلَّمَ بِهِ، وَإِذْ كُمِّلَ صَارَ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ يُطِيعُونَهُ سَبَبَ خَلاَصٍ أَبَدِيٍّ. (فيلبي 2: 8؛ عبرانيين 5: 8 – 9)

==============
   فالتسليم = خضوع = أفعل ما يُرضيه = أتمم عمله = أمعن في الاتضاع = طاعة حتى الموت 
   فمعنى أني سلمت نفسي لخالقي، أي صرت لا اُرضي نفسي ولا اُتمم رغباتي ولا أسعى نحو ملذات الجسد، لأن سعيي كله في إرضاء خالقي في كل شيء لأن ثقتي فيه أكبر من أي شيء آخر، لذلك ثقتي تظهر بإطاعة كل كلمة تخرج من فمه، وهذا يظهر في طاعة وصية حمل الصليب واحتمال المشقات حتى الموت كجندي صالح لربنا يسوع المسيح لا يرتبك بأمور هذه الحياة، بل كل عمله أن يُرضي من جنده، وهذا لا يأتي إلا بعد حساب أن كل شيء خسارة ونفاية، لكي بسهولة أُسلم نفسي واتبع خالقي، حاسباً نفسي ميتاً عن الأهواء والشهوات.

==============
 + لَكِنْ مَا كَانَ لِي رِبْحاً فَهَذَا قَدْ حَسِبْتُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ خَسَارَةً، بَلْ إِنِّي أَحْسِبُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ أَيْضاً خَسَارَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ فَضْلِ مَعْرِفَةِ الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّي، الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِهِ خَسِرْتُ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَأَنَا أَحْسِبُهَا نُفَايَةً لِكَيْ أَرْبَحَ الْمَسِيحَ.
 + عَالِمِينَ هَذَا: أَنَّ إِنْسَانَنَا الْعَتِيقَ قَدْ صُلِبَ مَعَهُ لِيُبْطَلَ جَسَدُ الْخَطِيَّةِ كَيْ لاَ نَعُودَ نُسْتَعْبَدُ أَيْضاً لِلْخَطِيَّةِ. لأَنَّ الَّذِي مَاتَ قَدْ تَبَرَّأَ مِنَ الْخَطِيَّةِ. فَإِنْ كُنَّا قَدْ مُتْنَا مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ نُؤْمِنُ أَنَّنَا سَنَحْيَا أَيْضاً مَعَهُ. عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ بَعْدَمَا أُقِيمَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ لاَ يَمُوتُ أَيْضاً. لاَ يَسُودُ عَلَيْهِ الْمَوْتُ بَعْدُ. لأَنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي مَاتَهُ قَدْ مَاتَهُ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَالْحَيَاةُ الَّتِي يَحْيَاهَا فَيَحْيَاهَا لِلَّهِ. كَذَلِكَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً احْسِبُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ أَمْوَاتاً عَنِ الْخَطِيَّةِ، وَلَكِنْ أَحْيَاءً لِلَّهِ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا، إِذاً لاَ تَمْلِكَنَّ الْخَطِيَّةُ فِي جَسَدِكُمُ الْمَائِتِ لِكَيْ تُطِيعُوهَا فِي شَهَوَاتِهِ. وَلاَ تُقَدِّمُوا أَعْضَاءَكُمْ آلاَتِ إِثْمٍ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ بَلْ قَدِّمُوا ذَوَاتِكُمْ لِلَّهِ كَأَحْيَاءٍ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ وَأَعْضَاءَكُمْ آلاَتِ بِرٍّ لِلَّهِ. فَإِنَّ الْخَطِيَّةَ لَنْ تَسُودَكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ بَلْ تَحْتَ النِّعْمَةِ. (فيلبي 3: 7، 8؛ رومية 6: 6 – 14) 

==============
   عموماً باختصار وتركيز:/ لكي نصل لهذه المرحلة عملياً في حياتنا المُعاشه، لا بُدَّ أولاً أن يستودع كل واحد نفسه لخالقه ليعمل فيها بدون أن يخضع لظنونه الخاصة أو يخترع طريقاً يسير فيه خارج نطاق مشيئة الله المُعلنة في الإنجيل، متكلاً على خلاص الله تماماً، طالباً أن يتدخل في حياته ليُصلحها حسب قصده، ويُقيمه إنساناً جديداً روحياً حكيماً واعياً ومُدركاً لمشيئته وتدبيره، ويثق فيه ثقة تامة، قابلاً كل شيء من عنده، مطمئناً وغير قلق مما حدث وفيما سيحدث في حياته، ويحيا دون قلق أو تزمر أو يأس، لا بمعنى ان يُبطل جهاده لحل المشاكل ودفع الأضرار بقدر إمكانه، بحسب ما وهبه الله من حكمة وفطنة، ومعالجة الأمراض وحسم المواقف بمشيئة روحية يقظة مستمدة من الله الحي بإلهام الروح.

==============
   عموماً القصد الحقيقي للاستسلام لإرادة الله هو: الرضا بكل النتائج النهائية مهما كانت بعد أن يبذل الإنسان قصارى جهده حسب حكمة الله التي عنده، على أن يتحقق دائماً وباستمرار من إن إرادته وفق إرادة الله، ولا يعمل شيئاً بكبرياء أو حماقة أو تسرع واندفاع بمشيئته الخاصة، بدون معرفة مشيئة الله والتيقن منها، وإذا كان هناك جهل بمشيئة الله وإرادته، فعلاجه في الإنجيل والصلاة المستمرة دائماً، ولنا أن نعي أن الخضوع والتسليم الكامل لمشيئته وتدبيره، هو في الواقع هبة ونعمة، لذلك فهو يحتاج إلى صلاة وتوسل دائم مع ثقة الإيمان في نوال هذه الهبة لأنه تُعطى في المسيح يسوع، وعلى قدر التصاقنا بالمسيح الرب على قدر ما نمتلئ تقوى وطاعة، لأن هو الوحيد المملوء من كل تقوى وطاعة كاملة، وفيه الآب يسمع لنا.

==============
 + الَّذِي، فِي أَيَّامِ جَسَدِهِ، إِذْ قَدَّمَ بِصُرَاخٍ شَدِيدٍ وَدُمُوعٍ، طِلْبَاتٍ وَتَضَرُّعَاتٍ لِلْقَادِرِ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهُ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ، وَسُمِعَ لَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ تَقْوَاهُ. (عبرانيين 5: 7)​


----------



## aymonded (14 يونيو 2020)

*4 – كمل سيرك* إلى خالقك.​    الحياة مع الله، مسيرة كاملة، تبدأ هنا على الأرض وتمتد للسماء في المجد حيث المسيح الرب جالس، فَإِنَّ سِيرَتَنَا نَحْنُ هِيَ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، الَّتِي مِنْهَا أَيْضاً نَنْتَظِرُ مُخَلِّصاً هُوَ الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ، (فيلبي 3: 20)، فالمسيرة تبدأ بالتوبة وتستمر بالإيمان وتكتمل بالمحبة الظاهرة في التسليم والبذل والطاعة كما سبق وتم الشرح، والتوبة لا بد من أن تُكتمل، لأنه لا يكفي أبداً أن نقرر أن توب، فالابن الضال حينما عاد لنفسه ووقف وقفة صريحة صادقه، لم يكتفي بالكلام بل قام فعلياً وذهب لأبيه عائداً إليه، لأنه أن اكتفى أحد بانفعاله الصادق بالتوبة، وجلس مع نفسه معجباً بقراره ولم يكمله بالحركة نحو خالقه، ليقف يُصلي مقدماً حياته بصدق طالباً قوة غفرانه وتطهيراً لقلبه، ويصبر في الصلاة بدوام ومواظبة، إلى أن يمس الله  قلبه بلمسة شفاء، ويبدأ يتعامل معه ويغير حياته، وهو يتجاوب معه بالطاعة والخضوع وتواضع ووداعة القلب، ويواظب على الغذاء السماوي من خلال كلمة الحياة والصلاة في شركة الكنيسة أعضاء المسيح الرب أي المؤمنون باسمه الذين يسيرون في نفس ذات الطريق عينه، لأن لو تعطلت مسيرة التوبة ولم تُكتمل وتوقفت عند الانفعالات النفسية والهياج العاطفي، يضل الإنسان حتماً، لأن المشاعر خدعت كثيرين، وخاصةً العاطفيين بطبعهم ومحبي الرومانسية، لأن لا يكفي ابداً أن ننفعل ونهتاج عاطفياً، بل لا بُد من أن تتبعها حركة تطبيقية ظاهرة على أرض الواقع.
==============
   وذلك مثل المريض المعتل حينما يسمع أن هناك طبيب بارع يستطيع أن يُقدِّم لهُ العلاج السليم الفعال ليتمم شفاءه فعلياً، فأنه ينفعل ويفرح جداً أنه وجد أخيراً طبيب بارع يستطيع أن يريحه من أوجاعه، فأن ظل على انفعاله ومن فرحته استدعى كل الناس وكلمهم عن هذا الطبيب العظيم بكل غيرة ونشاط، فأنه لن يُشفى أبداً، لأنه ماذا ينتفع بحديثه أن لم ينهض ويذهب إليه ويأخذ منه العلاج ويواظب عليه بكل دقة حتى يتم شفاؤه تماماً.
==============
   فأن لم نُقدِّم توبتنا بالعمل والفعل وندخل في شركة حقيقية مع الله والقديسين في النور، فسيضيع منا زمان توبتنا ونخسر الدعوة الإلهية، وأن فلتت منا فأننا لن نتوب أبداً مهما ما فعلنا بعد ذلك: [فَإِنَّكُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ أَيْضاً بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ، لَمَّا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَرِثَ الْبَرَكَةَ رُفِضَ، إِذْ لَمْ يَجِدْ لِلتَّوْبَةِ مَكَاناً، مَعَ أَنَّهُ طَلَبَهَا بِدُمُوعٍ] (عبرانيين 12: 17)

==============
    عموماً – بوجه عام – أن توقفت المسيرة الروحية، في أي وقت وأي مرحلة، سيتعثر الإنسان وبالتالي سيعود للوراء طبيعياً، لأنه سيسقط من النعمة وسينحرف عن الطريق دون أن يشعر، لأن ينبغي ان يُكمل الإنسان مسيرته التي قرر أن يسير فيها ولا ينظر للوراء، بل ينبغي ان يهجر تماماً حياته القديمة بكل ما فيها سواء نجاح أو فشل، ممتداً للأمام دون أن يلتفت هنا أو هناك أو يفكر في أي شيء سوى أن يصل لذلك الميناء الهادئ ليجلس مع الشرفاء محبي الله في عدم فساد.

==============
    وَفِيمَا هُمْ سَائِرُونَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ قَالَ لَهُ وَاحِدٌ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَتْبَعُكَ أَيْنَمَا تَمْضِي». فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لِلثَّعَالِبِ أَوْجِرَةٌ وَلِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ أَوْكَارٌ وَأَمَّا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَيْنَ يُسْنِدُ رَأْسَهُ».
   وَقَالَ لِآخَرَ: «اتْبَعْنِي». فَقَالَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ ائْذَنْ لِي أَنْ أَمْضِيَ أَوَّلاً وَأَدْفِنَ أَبِي» فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «دَعِ الْمَوْتَى يَدْفِنُونَ مَوْتَاهُمْ وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَاذْهَبْ وَنَادِ بِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ».
   وَقَالَ آخَرُ أَيْضاً: «أَتْبَعُكَ يَا سَيِّدُ وَلَكِنِ ائْذِنْ لِي أَوَّلاً أَنْ أُوَدِّعَ الَّذِينَ فِي بَيْتِي». فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَضَعُ يَدَهُ عَلَى الْمِحْرَاثِ وَيَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ يَصْلُحُ لِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ» (لوقا 9: 57 – 62)
   أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ، أَنَا لَسْتُ أَحْسِبُ نَفْسِي أَنِّي قَدْ أَدْرَكْتُ. وَلَكِنِّي أَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً وَاحِداً: إِذْ أَنَا أَنْسَى مَا هُوَ وَرَاءُ وَأَمْتَدُّ إِلَى مَا هُوَ قُدَّامُ؛ هَكَذَا يَكُونُ الآخِرُونَ أَوَّلِينَ وَالأَوَّلُونَ آخِرِينَ، لأَنَّ كَثِيرِينَ يُدْعَوْنَ وَقَلِيلِينَ يُنْتَخَبُونَ (فيلبي 3: 13؛ متى 20: 16)

==============
    فكثيرون مدعوون، وايضاً كثيرون دخلوا مُلبيين الدعوة وساروا في الطريق، لكن قليلون من أصروا على أن يسيروا للنهاية حتى يكونوا من المنتخبين، فالمسيح الرب حينما كان في الجسد تبعه جمهور كثير جداً لا حصر لهم، وآمن به كثيرون، لكن لو دققنا في الإنجيل سنجد أن كثيرون تركوه ومضوا لحال سبيلهم، تراجعوا عن تبعيته، لذلك السير في الطريق ليس علامة أن الإنسان مقدس في الحق ويتبع المسيح الرب، طالما عينه لم تُثبت على السماوات، واضعاً في قلبه أنه مع المسيح الرب للنهاية، حتى لو كانت النتيجة هي الصلب والعار والفضيحة، لذلك قال الرسول: 
   حَامِلِينَ فِي الْجَسَدِ كُلَّ حِينٍ إِمَاتَةَ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ، لِكَيْ تُظْهَرَ حَيَاةُ يَسُوعَ أَيْضاً فِي جَسَدِنَا؛ فَلْنَخْرُجْ إِذاً إِلَيْهِ خَارِجَ الْمَحَلَّةِ حَامِلِينَ عَارَهُ. (2كورنثوس 4: 10؛ عبرانيين 13: 13)

==============
    وعموماً الزمن وحده هو الذي يفرز ويكشف صدق كل واحد، أن كان أميناً في مسيرته، أو مسيرته كانت غاشة ليس فيها أمانة، فالأمين هو الذي يستمر مهما ما حدث ومهما ما ظهر من ضعف في حياته الشخصية على أي مستوى من المستويات، والغير أمين سيتوقف عن المسيرة يا إما من الزهق أو التعب أو الألم أو أي شيء آخر، لأن كثيرون مع الزمن اتضح أن لهم ميل خفي كان فيهم يدفعهم للوراء، وآخرين بسبب طول الزمان وكثرة الضيقات شعروا بيأس عظيم لأن روح الرجاء لم يكن مثبت فيهم فتراجعوا بعد أن قطعوا أكثر من نصف الطريق، وهكذا يختلف كل واحد عن الآخر في أسباب رجوعه للوراء مع طول الزمان، لذلك علينا أن نفحص قلبنا في نور كلمة الله – بشكل دائم ومستمر بلا هوادة ولا تواني – لنعرف صدق قلبنا في تبعية الرب، ومن الأهمية أن نكون صادقين جداً مع أنفسنا، لكي ننال علاج فعال ونستكمل المسيرة للنهاية لنفوز بذلك المجد العتيد أن يُستعلن فينا، ونحيا إلى الأبد في ذلك المجد الفائق الذي للألوهة.

==============  اخْتَبِرْنِي يَا اللهُ وَاعْرِفْ قَلْبِي. امْتَحِنِّي وَاعْرِفْ أَفْكَارِي.​ وَانْظُرْ إِنْ كَانَ فِيَّ طَرِيقٌ بَاطِلٌ وَاهْدِنِي طَرِيقاً أَبَدِيّاً.​ (مزمور 139: 23، 24)​​


----------



## aymonded (14 يونيو 2020)

*3 - كلمة في الختام*​   إذاً في النهاية:
 *عُد إلى نفسك* مما هو خارج عنها،
   ثم *سلم نفسك* إلى خالقك الذي بحث عنك ضائعاً، ووجدك ضالاً، وردك إليه..
   عُد إلى نفسك *وكمل سيرك* إلى خالقك. 

==============
   عموماً إذا أردنا فعلاً أن نصل لهذه النتيجة، يلزمنا أولاً أن نعرف أنفسنا المُزيفة لنرفضها على
   ضوء كلمة الله، أي لا بُدَّ أولاً من مواجهة النفس وكشف ضعفها وجهلها من خلال نور كلمة الله الكاشف، ونقرّ بذلك معترفين أمام الله دون خوف من هول ما قد نكتشفه، ولنصغي لقول الله في هذه الحالة: لا تخف يا دودة يعقوب يا شرذمة إسرائيل، أنا أُعينك يقول الرب، وفاديك قدوس إسرائيل (أشعياء 41: 14)، ملاحظين عودة الابن لأبية، فعوض العقوبة أحتضنه وقبلة قبلة شوق محبة أبوية ذات سلطان غفر ومسح كل خطاياه وأراح ضميره المثقل وطمئنه، ثم صنع احتفالاً عظيماً، وألبسه زي الأمراء وأجلسه على مائدته الشريفة. 

==============​ *وختاماً أكتب ما قاله القديس مقاريوس الكبير: *
   فلنقبل إذاً إلهنا وربنا الشافي الحقيقي الذي يستطيع وحده أن يأتي ويشفي نفوسنا.. فأن طعامه وكساءه ومأواه وراحته، هي في نفوسنا، لذلك فأنه دائماً يقرع طالباً الدخول إلينا. فلنقبله إذن وندخله إلى داخل نفوسنا، لأنه هو طعامنا وشرابنا وحياتنا الأبدية.​


----------



## aymonded (14 يونيو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]تم الانتهاء من الموضوع 14/6/2020 *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وللتعليق على الموضوع أو طرح أي سؤال للمشتركين في المنتدى*​[FONT=&quot]
​*[FONT=&quot]أضغط [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هنـــــــــــــــا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]============================[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]لنك الصفحة المخصصة لطرح الأسئلة على الفيسبوك[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لغير المشتركين في المنتدى أضغط على اللنك التالي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]https://www.facebook.com/Enytion [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]============================[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]للتحميل بصيغـــــــة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] PDF [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أضغط [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هنـــــــــــــــا[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------

